# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Petro Marko

## Fiori

Ate dite...Reale. Ate dite qe Petro Marko mbylli syte, duke mbyllur cdo mundesi per te "vazhduar ngjitjen ne jete", ishte si edhe sot nje dite e trishtuar sociale.Automjeti qe mbartte arkivolin e shkrimtarit dhe Luftetarit internacionalist pershkoi nje Itinerar raskapites dhe me kontrast mitologjik, nga Tirana deri ne Dhermiun e tij. Fjale prekese percolli ne shtypin e atehershem jo vetem Xhevahir Spahiu, nderkohe qe keqardhja per ate dekor te trishtuar social u fsheh , nen ombrellen e fjaleve te vonuara, e vleresimeve qe zgjeroheshin dhe kurre nuk e perfshinin Realen per Ate burre. Dita nen diell ishte tjeter, matane Akrokerauneve, sapo automjeti me arkivol kaloi majen e LLogarase dhe u perball me majen e Cikes, ndersa poshte sipas Beketit :" Deti -arkivol i kaltersise". Ne te vertete ne kortezhin e asaj dite nuk kishte mijra njerez, por kishte shume me teper se kurre gra bregdeti, kishte shume here me teper nena dhe shamizeza himariote, te cilat ne fonoteken e shtepise sime me kane lene nje antologji ligjerimesh dhe elegjish, te cilat nese do te vije nje dite e do te zbardhen, atehere do te kemi nje antologji fjale te zgjedhur nga autore te panjohura per shkrimtarin shqiptar me mesdhetarin nder viset shqiptare. Ne ate dite percjelljeje, fshati i tij Dhermiu, kishte shume e shume here me teper ngjasim me te adhuruaren Spanje te Petro Markos, apo sic eshte cilesuar "Heminguejin shqiptar". Petro Marko ka marre dhe ende ka per te pasur vleresime nder breznite njerezore te ketij visi. Ne lidhjen mes tij dhe shoqerise shqiptare, ne kohe te ardhme dhe ne te sotme, do te kete fjale monumentale, por gjithesesi shperblimi s'do te kete dimensionin real dhe te meritueshem per te. Per ta bere kete, do te duhet ende kohe. Ne kete rast, me e mire dhe me perfshirese mbetet ajo fjale ligjerimore e bashkefshatareve te tij, nga Dhermiu, qe e qane me lotin e tyre te paster ndane deti, qe e lidhen me hijen e shtatit te tyre pagan dhe e mikluan padukshem deri sa e fshehen nen dheun e ullirshem te Dhermiut. Por kaq eshte gjithehere pak per shpirtin dhe Njeriun e munduar si Krishti. Ne ate dite percjelljeje nga jeta fizike prane Petro Markos munguan shume frymore me mandat shteteror. Beri nje ikje te tille sa te mos mbahej mend se kur ndodhi, e ngjashme me ate ikjen e vonuar qe kishte bere poeti tjeter i madh Lazgush Poradeci. Ne plejaden e letersise shqiptare te viteve '40-'70, ishte shenuar nje "heshtje tjeter", por kurrsesi nje permbyllje..Homazhet e vetme zyrtare ishin ato ligje shamizezash himariote dhe disa sy te perlotur miqsh te shkrimtarit. Matane tij, ne kohen e shkuarkishte mijra lote te paraderdhur, kishte vergje dhimbjesh te papeshuara, te cilat mbeten dimensioni perjetesisht i panjohur i ketij emri te gdhendur te kultures dhe kontributit shqiptar. Disa kohe me vone, ne rrjedhen e njohur te kohevoneses shteterore, presidenca shqiptare do te mjaftonte me akordimin e urdhrit "Mjeshtri i Madh i Punes", te cilen ne duar e mori piktorja po aq e vyer dhe intelektualja e cilesishme Safo Marko. Eshte fjala per bashkeshorten qe ne artin e jetes se saj, me shkelqyes ka durimin, mbeshtjelljen me dhimbje dhe dashurine per Petron. Ne duart e saj te galluara prej kohe dhe moshe, ai Urdher i formesuar kishte simbolike te pamjaftueshme. Realisht Petro Marko udheton tashme ne nje stine te re qe sfidon nderin e deritanishem institucional, te shtetit shqiptar.

Petro Marko vazhdon te shkruaje

Jane vetem tete vepra proze qe e kane bere Petro Markon nje nder shkrimtaret me serioze dhe me te shumenjohur te Letersise shqipe ne 100 vjeteshin e fundit. Shkrimtarit nuk i mjaftoi koha per te zbardhur shenimet magjike te hedhura per difinicionin e madh letrar.Megjithate ne tregun shqiptar te librit gjate dekades se fundit ne formatin real te tyre kane mberritur edhe disa vepra letrare te cilat gjendeshin brenda fondit te lene ne sirtaret e shkrimtarit." Nata e Ustikes", "Nje nate dhe dy agime", "Interviste me vetveten (Rete dhe Guret)" dhe se fundi "Lejania".Akti publikues i shtepise botuese OMSCA-1, ne fakt eshte sherbese e realizuar pjeserisht ndaj ketij emri. Sherbesa me e vyer dhe e pacmuar per te ndodh pikerisht brenda dritareve te vjketerra prej druri ne apartamentin e katit te dyte ndane Bulevardit Zogu i Pare. Atje ku dhoma e dikurshme e Petros ka mbetur trishtueshem E dikurshme. 

Por eshte koha e zbardhjes se veprave te lena. Arianita na tregon se :" Blloqet dhe fletoret e Petros kane dhjetra vepra te tjera te panjohura. Jane po aq te mira sa veprat qe pane driten e botimit ne gjallje te tij. Eshte kolana e tregimeve e pafilluar fare. Petro Marko eshte shkrimtari qe shume pak tregime ka botuar ne letersine shqipe deri sot, ndersa ka me dhjetra te tille ne shtepi. Por ka edhe vepra te tjera, titujt e te cilave do te cilesohen imponueshem sikunder edhe :"Hasta la vista", "Ara ne mal","Ultimatumi" etj. Arianita ka ne duar dy libra te rinj te babait shkrimtar, te cilet po i hedh ne kompjuterin e lodhur prej punes se saj dhe koheprodhimit. 

Per Petron dhe Safon e mbetur

Ne apartamentin me modest se modestia ne Tirane, ka mbetur shume veper e vyer dhe e shkelqyer e Petro Markos. Kjo veper ne ardhje, si "kardinale te vetme" ka vajzen e shkrimtarit Arianiten. Ajo eshte realisht nje shkrimtare. Talenti i saj i pohuar eshte piktura. Por jeta e saj e pabujshme dhe e paekspozuar publikisht ka marre formen e nje sherbimi per Petron e ikur dhe per Safon e mbetur. Ne rastin e saj do te vlente konstatimi anatomik dhe permbajtja genetike e cilesishme. Per veten e saj shprehet se :" Do te kete kohe me vone. Une jam piktore, por tani jam e zene me sherbimin ndaj shtepise, Safos, Madus dhe po merrem me zbardhjen e librave te Petros". Ky mision i Arianites eshte padyshim nje nder sherbesat me te vyera te nje zonjusheje per letersine kombetare. Por ndoshta do te kete kohe per t'u thene edhe me bukur ne te ardhmen kjo gje. Sot Arianita eshte magjikshem dhe tronditshem nje personazh e vlefshme per dimensionin Njerezor qe aspiroi de sakrifikoi shkrimtari yne. Ajo eshte vetem Arianite, ose ne se do te mbeteshim tek referencat prinderore te shkrimtarit :"Nita..." . E pandihmueshme ne sherbesen e saj, e munduar ne fatin e perditshmerise se familjes. Arianita eshte vajza balzakiane e pse jo petromarkiane qe lum kush e njeh se afermi dhe fat qe Petro Marko e solli ne jete per vete dhe per lexuesin e tij. Arianites me shume se gjithshka per vleresim i shkon strofa e Lotjes se "Lejanise":" Nese vyrtyti i njeriut / eshte vetem dashuria,/ 'rruge do te merrte/ valle Njerezia!" 

Vetem ndryshimi ...s'eshte i ri

Qe nga ajo dite kur Petro Marko nuk mund ta respektonte me kerkesen urdherore te"poetit Alfredo nga Italia proletare e Leopardit, per te vazhduar ngjitjen per ne jete", pasi u strehua nen dheun me ullinj te Dhermiut, ndryshimi mes familjes se tij dhe shtetit kurre s'u be i ri. Larg tij dhe larg fjales per te, vazhdojne te mbeten per me teper se 60 vjet institucionet kulturore dhe ato sociale ne kete vend. "E rende heshtja, por me i rende harrimi". Shtepia modeste, nje studio e magjishme letersie dhe arti, ne te vertete vuan mospasjen socialo-ekonomike. Per artisten safo Marko nuk dihet pse nuk ka nje pension, qofte edhe si ai qe jep Bashkia per nje qytetar te zakonshem. Per ate Luftetare te Luftes Antifashiste eshte zgjedhur gjithhere harrese dhe kursim shteteror. Fati i eger i Petros e ka madhuar ate, ndersa fati vrastar i sjelljes shteterore e ka trishtuar ne menyre te pariparueshme Safo Markon. Ne dhomat e atij apartamenti eshte realiteti i nje Letersie te pashkruar.

Nuk mberriti ne "jeten e fundit"...

Ne kaq kohe mungese, ne dhomen e shkrimtarit nuk ka ndryshuar asgje. Ne apartamentin modest, modestia te shuplakon , ndersa "fondi i lene nga shkrimtari" te trondit. Ne sanatoriumin e Tiranes, ate dite kur Petro Markos i iku fryma e fundit e kafazit te kraharorit, ne harten e brengave te tij u shtua edhe ajo per mungesat e ketij shteti. Natyrisht brenga e tij se pari ishte prej qytetari dhe sa dermuese do te ishte sikur te kishte kohe per ta shnderruar ate ne fjale te zbardhur. Por ne kete ikje fryme, si edhe me te tjeret shkrimtare te ndare nga jeta ne kohe te ndryshme ne kete vend, shenje e ashper pakenaqesie mbetet indiferenca kolektive dhe ajo institucionale. Ne krevatin e dhomes ku flinte apo prekte disi gjumin shkrimtari, sot ka bukuri befasuese nje macok, te cilit pjestaret e veante te kesaj familjeje i kane zgjedhur nje emer qe afron Spanjen. Ky vend i Europes sone i dha Petro Markos se shfaqur dhe atij qe vjen nga aapartamenti i tij, dimensionin e shkrimtarit me te hequr nder aradhat e shkrimtareve shqiptare.

"Lejania"- jete tronditese e shkrimtarit

Jeta e tij pa Spanjen do te ishte akrostiku i pakuptim. Vete vepra e re "Lejania"(Largesi) e mberritur keto dite ne bibliotekat dhe vitrazhet e librit, eshte rishfaqje e Petro Markos ne dimension te shtuar. Pamedyshje nje tjeter kryeveper e dores dhe mendjes se tij. E nje lloji te magjishmeje. Nder shenimet e ditarit te percjelle ne faqet e fundit te vepres "Lejania", Petro Marko shkruan:" 1983-70-vjetori i jetes sime. Duhet: Te vazhdoj dhe te mbaroj Lejania-n./Te dorezoj romanin:" Vater e blinduar"./Te nis romanin "rete dhe guret". (Premtime perpara se te jap shpirt.)

Po t'i bej keto, do te jetoj. Se e them une, si eka thene Jeta: Po shkrove, jeton; po punove, jeton. Po jetove, hape pellemben e dores se jetes dhe shiko se 'ke bere... 'kam bere? HIGJE! Nga ato qe kam jetuar..."



...E di 'behet tej horizontit....

Keto shenime te ditarit te percjella si epilog i jetes se tij, bashkeshoqerohen edhe me shenimin:" Sintetizova kapitalin moral, me te pasurin, me te dashurin, me te paster te jetes sime." Me kete detyre te kryer letrare dhe qytetare shkrimtari Petro Marko na ve para detyrimesh per nderin e pakryer prej nesh dhe institucioneve te shoqerise sone. Ne viset e Bregdetit shqiptar jane disa elegji kenduar per te, te cilat te regjistruara nga gojet e disa nenave shamizeza mbeten nje monument simbolik i padukshem i vendlindjes se shkrimtarit. Per te dukshmen dhe te prekshmen , duhet shume me teper prane Familjes se Petro Markos. Ishte qytetari i ketij vendi qe e diti se 'behej tej horizontit ne kohe te shkuar e te sotme, ne visin e tij, te fqinjeve dhe me se shumti ne vis te Botes.


© Aleksander Cipa

----------


## Brari

Fiori !

Ky shkrim per Petro Markon ishte i mrekullueshem.  Te lumte.

Suksese se bijes se Petros, Arianites ne ruajtjen dhe botimin e vepres se Petro Markos.
Suksese dhe te birit, JamArberit ne poezi dhe zonjes Safo ne pikture.

----------


## heret a vone

E bija e Petro Markos rrëfen për herë të pare  pengun e gjatë të shkrimtarit për veprën Lejania; si zhvarrosi amanetin e vargjeve të tij gjatë luftës së Spanjës

LEJANIA - NGJALLJA E VARGJEVE TË VARROSURA 


Pse më çlodhin mendimet e së kaluarës? Pse më mundon çasti real? Pse më parakalojnë me sy njeriu ata që sjanë më? Ata me të cilët ëndërruam dhe luftuam për lumturinë e Njeriut?....
I kish humbur fëmija. Vetëm nga dashuria. Dhe vuajtja ish e madhe. Nuk kujtonte sa shumë jetoi. Me gishta numëroi ditët. Gjersa u rilind. Ndësa radhët e shkruara nuk kanë të sosur. Shkrimtari Petro Marko, bëri zhvarrosjen e amanetit.
Ndërsa qau e qau, për vdekjen e mikut të tij shqiptar, luftëtarin e Spanjës, Ramiz Varvaricën  dhe varrosjen së gjalli të dorëshkrimeve të tij të para.  Ishte prill i vitit 1938. Te katër ullinjtë e Aragonës, legjenda nuk do kish memorje, nëse nuk do të vinte në këtë jetë poema Lejania.
Për fëmijën që su ringjall kurrë.
Në një trastë të vogël, disa fletore me erën e barutit dhe bataretë e luftës nëpërkëmbë, shumë  rradhë vajtonin varrosjen së gjalli.
Mora çantën time ku kisha fletoret me poezi, dhe me ngadalë ia ngrita kokën Ramizit e ia vura si nënkresëVendosa dhe një degë ulliri. Shokët bërtisnin. Pas 45 vjetësh , prill 1983, tashmë kundruall Aragonës, Petro Marko mbulon lotët. Feston në mënyrë jo të zakontë 45 vjetorin e varrimit të vargjeve të tij. Idealist mitik për mosvdekjen.
Qaja. E mbuluam varrin me nxitim. Pse ia vura Ramizit poezitë e mia si jastëk në varrin  e tij? Nuk kisha kohë të mendoja por e vërteta është kjo: Duke qenë i sigurtë se edhe unë do të vritesha, se bataretë krisnin nga të katër anët, thosha me vete: Vargjet e mia do ti marrin fashistët dhe do ti fëlliqnin me duart e tyre gjakatare. Më mirë është të shoqërojnë Ramizin tim, Ramizin shqiptar, Ramizin njeri.Aty janë. I mban toka e ngrohtë e Spanjës

Prolog .
Vuante  nga gjërat që i humbnin. Sepse gjithherë ia kishin marrë me forcë. Ndërsa erërat ndryshonin drejtimin, shkrimtari Petro Marko asnjë çast nuk do ta ndalte mendjen për të rigjetur fëmijën e tij, të varrosur vite më parë; në tokën e ndezur nga lufta. Ishte viti 1938, kur lufta po shkonte drejt fundit. Po aq edhe shpresat për të riparë vetvetennë dritë të syrit. Ndërsa rrotull tij, Petro përjetonte bashkë me zullmën e luftës dhe ëndrrat e letrarit.  Një mik i tij u shua. Ishte poet, italian. Së bashku me kurmën e gjakosur, në krye i vendosi dhe poezitë. Një grusht dhe  mbi trup dhe vargje. Ndërsa i njëjti fund, mendoi se e priste.  E njëjta humbje. Porse këtë herë do godiste mikun e tij, shqiptarin Ramiz Varvaricën. Nga kasaphana e luftës vetëm nxitonin.  Ishin ditët në Aragonë,  te katër ullinjtë e Kaspës, në Spanjë. Ndërsa nuk arriti të dëgjonte fjalët e fundit të mikut të tij, Ramizit. Përveç gurgullimës së mbytur që i dilte nga goja gjithë gjak.  Shumë të vrarë dhe gropa varresh. Për herë të parë ndjeu sigurinë se edhe vetë do të vritej. Ndërsa shtërngonte trastën e vogël me fletoren e vargjeve. Donte ti varroste me duart e tij. Më mirë se ti humbte me vetveten. .I la në Spanjë.

Trilogjia e kohërave
Donte të zbrasej. Por përhumbja ishte e rëndë. Në vitin 1973 iu hoq e drejta e autorit dhe as nuk guxoi të hidhte asnjë fjalë në letër. Kujtimi dhe fëmija e brenin nga viti në vit. Një peng i marrë zvarrë nga koha. Ndërsa vuajtja ishte një mbështetje për tu rikthyer tek vetja. Vajza e tij, Aranita Marko dhe bashkëshortja Safo Marko shpesh hynin e dilnin në shtëpi me pasigurinë e kësaj kohe. Me vargjet e humbura dhe vuajtjen e një shkrimtari. Derisa në vitin 1983 nis e shkruan fjalët e para për Lejania-n e tij. Aranita kujton se, shpesh këtë pagëzim e mendonte si një këngë vajimes trishtimit dhe shpresës. Në të vërtetë ishte Largësia e kohësshpresa e vargjeve të tij të varrosura diku larg.
Ishte një rinisje, rikthim te ideali i tij , thotë Aranita, e cila dhe ajo së bashku me vuajtjen e të atit është mbërthyer qysh prej vitit 1983 nën këtë ankth. Ndërsa prej atij viti, Aranita kujton se shpesh i ati i kish premtuar se do ta çonte tek katër ullinjtë e Aragonës, për ti rrëfyer vargjet e tijPor, me sytë të lotmbushur, Aranita thotë se, më në fund këtë vit i riktheu babait të saj fëmijën.
Poema Lejaniae kish munduar mjaft. Më kishte premtuar të shkonim te katër ullinjtë . Dhe sndodhi kurrë. Porse hedhja e shënimeve në bllok ishte ringjallja nga varri i dorëshkrimeve. Një ëndërr, që iu realizua: nuk i la vargjet të vdisnin. Është një legjendë e vërtetë. Ndërsa në atë kohë, as që mendohej se do mund të botohej ndonjëherë kjo vepër. Kjo ishte një varrosje e dytë për shkrimtarin.
Ai shpesh i thoshte mamit për shumë gjëra që nuk shkonin se do të ishte me mirë të isha vrarë në spanjënjë kujtim plogësht i së bijës.
Porse kjo nuk e ndaloi Petro Markon të ëndërronte. Sepse ishte njeri. Aranita, me sytë e ngulur në kohën e të atit, thotë se Ai bënte një jetë të plotë. Ka luftuar dhe besuar. Ka dashuruar kohën e tij, jetën, dhimbjen dhe vuajtjen e saj. Shkrimtari shihte ditët me shpresën për të nxjerrë në dritë Lejania-n e tij. Gjë që, deri në vitin 1989 ishte e pamundur. Nën heshtje, amanetin e babait, vajza e tij, Aranita e vodhi pak nga pak nga ditët e mbeturaNjë kalvar që shkoi edhe dhjetë vjet të tjera.
Në fillim të viteve 90 shkrimtari vdes. Sërish i pamundur botimi. Veçse këtë herë, vargjet kishin lindur. Dorëshkrimet ishin ringjallur. Ndërsa, këtë vit nga blloku i xhepit, në të cilin Petro ka hedhur mendimet e tij për Lejania-n, janë përzgjedhur materialet nga shumësia e shënimeve. E bija kryen së fundmi amanetin e trilogjisë së mundimeve, të tre dhjetëvjeçarëveE tronditur nga malli, Aranita ka jetuar së bashku me pengun e të atit, me idealizmin, me letërsinë, shpirtëzimin, dhe me besimin e tijNuk e kishte menduar botimin porse nuk arriti që ta shikojë. Ai e theu largësinë duke i hedhur mbi letër shënimet. Kurse unë që i botova. Ndërsa Lejania do të vazhdojë.nga blloku i shënimeve të shkrimtarit.

Safo, jeta e afërt e shkrimtarit
E brishtë, ka vendosur të rinisë edhe ajo jetën e saj. Të hedhë mbi letër një e nja një kujtimet qysh prej fëmijërie. Safo Marko, bashkëshortja e shkrimtarit, ka qenë dhe rrëfimtarja e fshehtë e  tij.
Çdo gjë që shkruante ai miratohej nga mami, thotë Aranita. Ndaj dhe botimi Lejania ishte fëmija që prisnin të gjithë familjarisht. Dikush me ankth dhe një tjetër me frikë. Si për ti shkuar mbrapa pagëzimit të veprës, Aranita tregon se ka pasur mjaft frikë dhe emocione kur vendosën ta botonin poemën. Kaq vite të hequra zvarrë për rinisjen e jetës së një shkrimtari. Ndërsa bashkëshortja e shkrimtarit, kishte kohë që e jetonte vajin e të shoqit
Mami e donte këtë botim. E kishte pritur me vite dhe me shumë emocione.  Qysh në shënimet e bllokut ajo e  ka pëlqyer, e ka vlerësuar mjaft. Ndaj dhe ajo e donte këtë botim. E çliruar tashmë,  nga  mbartja e gjatë, Aranita pret të zbulojë të tjera thesare nga blloku i xhepit të tatitLejania, që duhet njohur patjetër me Petro Markon, shkrimtarin e dashurisë së dhimbshme. 

Violeta Murati

----------


## Brari

Ku eshte kjo "Lejanija"  qe ta lexojme ?

Flmn ju qe sollet kto shkrime per Shkrimtarin Petro  Marko.

Suksese familjareve te Shkrimtarit ne Botimin e dorshkrimeve qe la  Petro Marko.

----------


## LediAA

"Qau pik e lotit qau
plot me lot e su mbajt dot
syte i thau dhe kur shkau 
ra ne rruge e humbi kot... "

Petro Marko

I adhuroj keto vargje...

----------


## Albo

*Petro Marko: Kur takova Enver Hoxhen*

Petro Marko, nje nga penat me brilante te letersise shqipe, antikonformist dhe ish luftetari i vjeter i luftes se Spanjes dhe levizjes per clirimin e Shqiperise, vepren e fundit la nje autointerviste. NJe ditar i jashtezakonshem, qe fatkeqesisht, u shua bashke me jeten e tij, ne tetorin e 1991. Vetem pas afro 10 vjetesh, kjo veper e titulluar "Petro Marko pla, interviston Petro Markon plak", pa driten e botimit. Duke nisur nga sot "Korrieri", po afron pjeset me pikante te ketij vetrrefimi, per raportet e shkrimtarit me diktaturen dhe diktatorin.

Pyetje:- Pse e nderpreve kete interviste me vetveten 14 vjet me pare dhe po vazhdon perseri tani, ne korrik 1991?

Pergjigje:- Ishte e pamundur te shkruaja, se, edhe ta mendoja , ishte me rrezik jete...

Me kujtohen vitet tridhjete: kisha vajtur ne Korce per te bere nje ankete per gazeten "Vatra", ku punoja. Kisha njohur Viti Shahinin (Aferdita), nje shoqe shume e mire qe studionte ne France, ku pati njohur Halim Xhelon, i cili i jepte materiale per mua. (Ajo me vone u martua me mikun tim te dashur Zef Mala, njeri shume i kulturuar, themelues i grupit komunist te Shkodres qe me 1937) Njoha dhe vellane e saj Ilo Shahinin, te cilit i mesova te kendonte "Internacionalen". Plaku Vangjel, i ati i Vitit dhe i Ilos, pyeti se c'ishte kjo kenge. Ia shpjeguam dhe ai menjehere thirri: "Aman, mos e mesoni, se kur te shkoni ne Tirane, ne hotel, mund ta kendoni ne gjume e pastaj na merr lumi! Ja cfrike na kishte hyre ne palce.

Tani do te me kuptoni dhe do te me jepni te drejte pse une nuk i shkrova nderkohe kujtimet e mia qe nga ora kur zbrita ne Himare- tetor 1944- me rreth 200 vullnetare te ardhur nga burgjet dhe internimet: sepse mund te me behej perseri nje kontroll i befasishem dhe te m'i gjenin, sic ndodhi me mua me 1947 dhe me vone me djalin tim, qe u arrestua me 1975. Do te rrezikoja veten dhe gjithe familjen time. Dhe tani po rikthehem atje ku e lashe.

Nuk e pershkruaj dot castin kur vaporet iu afruan bregut te Spilese se Himares. Shikoja shume njerez qe na prisnin. Midis tyre nje turme skeletesh, te mbuluara koke e kembe me lecka, therrisnin italisht "portateci in Italia, vi preghiamo!" dhe u hodhen ne det, por nje krisme automatiku i trembi dhe une degjova nje ze qe bertiste: "Ose kthehuni, ose ju vrava." Ishte zeri i Minella Kolekes. U trondita dhe dola i pari, i'u hodha ne qafe, e perqafova dhe i thashe: Pse nuk i le keta italiane te mjere, te kthehen ne Itali?

Gjer tani,- me tha ai,- ne kemi riatdhesuar me mijra e mijra ushtare italiane, te cilet I kane mbajtur familjet shqiptare per t'i shpetuar nga gjermanet. Vinte ketu gjenerali italianAzzo Azzi dhe i ngarkonte me vapore. Tani kemi marre urdher qe t'i grumbullojme dhe pastaj t'i dergojme ne, qeveria jone ne Itali.

Pyetje:- Kush ishte Minella Koleka?

Pergjigje: - Ishte nje nga shoket me te mire te asaj kohe. Patriot e revolucionar, shok i Halim Xhelos dhe i Omer Nishanit, kishte qene burgosur dhe kishim qene bashke ne burgun e Tranes. Pastaj e shpune ne burgun e Vlores dhe qe andej u arratis dhe kaloi ne ilegalitet. Me trimin Zaho Koka themeluan Ceten plake te Tiranes. Ai ishte me i rendesishem, prandaj, kur u clirua Jugu, ne Himare caktuan Minellen si kryetar te komitetit. Merre me mend se sa me mall flisnim me syte te njomur nga lotet: ai me tregonte per luften, per shket e vrare: une i tregoja per vuajtjet ne burgje dhe ne ishujt e Italise. Minella shtroi nje dreke te madhe per ekuipazhin e te dy vaporeve qe na sollen, dhe ngriten dolli per miqesine e popujve te koalicionit antifashist.

Per ne qe ktheheshim te gjalle ne Shqiperine qe po clirohej, po realizohej endrra e madhe

Pyetje:- Po me pas?

Pergjigje:- Qellimi yne ishte te arrinim ne Berat, ku ishte qeveria jone demokratike. Dhe u nisem te ngarkuar me arme e me arka. Arritem ne Dhermi, ku na priten me ngrohtesi te madhe. Nxitoja neper gure, mes ullinjve, ne te perpjeten drejt shtepise sime. Me kishte marre malli jo vetem per motren e vellezerit, per tere farefisin e bashkefshataret, por edhe per guret e per druret.

Pasi u takuam me lot e permallim te madh, qe u ktheva serish gjalle, shtepia filloi te mbushej me njerez. Erdhi i tere fshati. Plakat vajtonin tim ate, me puthnin e me numeronin vuajtjet e mia e te familjes sime. Kthimi im ishte nje gezim, po gezim i lare ne lot, pasi hengrem nje kafshate buke, fshtaret i moren te gjithe te ardhurit dhe i shperndane neper shtepite e tyre.

Kur mbeta vetem me Lilon (qe emrin e vertete e kishte Vasiliqi), nuk me la te flisja per vuajtjet e mia, se i dridhej buza, ngaqe me donte shume, por filloi te me tregonte se cfare kishte bere ajo per luften. Kishte pritur ne shtepine e madhe e te varfer plot partizane, te cilave u vinte kazanin me uje te ngrohte e sapun, qe te laheshin e te pastronin veshmbathjet nga morrat. Midis tyre kishte qene edhe Xhevo Shehu e shoqja e Heroit te Popullit Abaz Shehu. Me tregonte keto, per te me dhene nje kenaqesi, qe edhe ajo, me sa mundi, dicka beri per luften. Me tha se, kur ndihmonte partizanet, me kujtonte mua dhe e bente per mua, qe me shume me mendonte te vdekur se te gjalle. Nderkohe ishin rritur edhe femijet e Andonit, kurse vellai i vogel, Agjisilla, qe ishte martuar me nje nuse te bukur e te mire, kishte edhe ai femije me te vegjel. Ne krahun tjeter te shtepise, te xhaxhai im Andrea Marko, i vrare ne hasmeri, edhe i biri i tij, Jani Marko, megjithese kishte qene kryeplak i fshatit ne kohe te gjermaneve, i kishte ndihmuar shume partizanet. Ne maj te vitit 1944 dikush e vrau ne prite Janin, qe la gruan me nje vajze e 6 djem jetime. Kur u ndame, me kishte siguruar se do te ishte ne krah tim. Vrasja e tij mbeti nje mister qe nuk u sqarua kurre. Te 7 femijet e tij mbeten ne skamje dhe i ndoqi tere jeten si hije vdekja e babait. Mbeten te persekutuar.

U nisem per ne Berat. Ecnim te ngarkuar dhe te lumtur, se ishim ne token tone. Naten arritem ne Dukat. Kerkova Koco Kaporen, qe e kisha timin, dhe ai, si kryetar keshilli, i ndau shoket neper familje. Na kishin thene ne Himare qe te kishim kujdes ne Dukat, se aty ende kishte balliste. Ne shtepine e Koco Kopores erdhi dhe paria e Dukatit, disa prej te cileve i njihja. Folem shume dhe ata mallkonin kohen kur u arrestova une, se nuk do te ishin genjyer nga disa prijes balliste, qe thonin se gjoja ne ishim me amerikanet. Erdhi edhe trimi Maliq Koshena dhe me tha: "S'ta jap doren, o Petro vellai, se e kam me ***... C'e do, ike ti dhe ne u gabuam, se na genjyen... Dukati nuk eshte tradhetuar. Po te tregoj nje episod: partizanet kishin ngelur ne qafe te Llogarase, se aty ishin gjermanet ne istikam. Une vajtja me ceten time dhe me thika u hodhem ne istikamet gjermane, i asgjesuam dhe u thame partizaneve: kaloni tani, se gjermanet i asgjesuam!" Maliq Koshena dhe patriotet e tjere nuk i dinin mire arsyet pse njerez si Skender Mucoja, si mik i Mithat Frasherit dhe mik i amerikaneve, ishin kunder Partise: keta e dinin qe Partine e krijuan jugosllavet me anen e Dushanit dhe te Miladin Popovicit. Keto i kuptuam me vone... 

Nga Dukati u nisem per ne Vlore, ku une takova shoket e vjeter, qe u gezuan pa mase, kur me pane. Ne mburreshim se ne Vlore ishte shtypur trakti i pare kunder okupatorit, ne shtepine e Ibrahim Shytit, i cili u burgos me gjithe familjen (nje djale i tij u vra ne Prishtine). Familja e patriotit Ibrahim Shyti eshte familja e pare qe u persekutua dhe u shkaterrua nga ekupatori, sic e kam treguar edhe ne pjesen e pare.

Pytje: - Po kur arriti ne Berat?

Pergjigje: - Ne Berat, duke ecur te shumten e heres ne kembe, te ngarkuar, arritem nga fundi i tetorit. E para gje qe duhej te beja, ishte te paraqitesha ne shtab. Kur hyra ne zyre, pashe Koci Xoxen, me te cilin u perqafuam me lot ne sy, se, kur me moren te lidhur per ne Itali, Kocin e lashe ne burgun e Tiranes. Ai me mekonte me luge, se une isha me paratifo. Koci ishte veshur me kilota dhe me nje xhakovente alpine. Me tha: Ja, ky eshte shoku Enver Hoxha, sekretari i Partise dhe kryetari i qeverise demokratike. Enveri me dha doren me shume miresjellje dhe me tha:- Kocin e kemi kolonen e Partise. Ai eshte sekretari organizativ i Partise.

Kisha bere disa karakteristika te nje pjese prej atyre 200 vetave qe erdhen me ne nga Italia. Ato i mori Teodor Heba, qe ishte aty sekretar. Te gjithe i shperndane ne familje beratase; mua me caktuan ne shtepine e Sallabandes, afer shtepise se Margarita Tutulanit, ne Gorice. Kur u largova nga zyrat e qeverise, qe ishin ne sarajet e Vrionasve, Koci doli bashke me mua dhe rruges po bisedonim. Me tha: "S'kemi c'bejme, o Petro! Na jane futur kontrabande ne Parti ca vagabonde dhe te poshter." E pyeta se si ishte e mundur dhe cilet ishin ata. "Ja, p.sh., ai qe pe ti, Enver Hoxha, nje njeri i dyshimte, me teper nga ana politike, qe nuk ka qene me pare komunist. Se si arriti te jete ne krye te ketyre puneve, nje zot e di!" Une i thashe se nuk e njihja, por kisha degjuar per te qe ne France, dhe se duhej pare ceshtja e ketyre lloj njerezve ne parti. 

Shkova ke zyrat ku ishte Sejfulla Maleshova. U gezua shume kur me pa; ate ne Grenobel e kisha lene ne dhomen time, nje dhome qe ne dimer duhej te hapej dritarja per te hyre ajri dimeror, se ne ate qytet te ftohte alpin brenda bente me ftohte se perjashta. Sejfullai me mori per krahu dhe shetitem deri tek ura poshte qytetit. I fola shume i tronditur per ato qe me tregoi Koci per Enverin. Ai me pa ne sy dhe me tha: "Degjome mire! Ti ke milituar ne partine spanjolle, ne partine franceze, ne partine italiane... Kjo parti ketu nuk eshte si ato. Kjo eshte nje parti e krijuar nga dy serbe dhe eshte parti terroristesh. Ndaj me digjo mire: nuk duhet te hapesh gojen te pakten nje vit per ato qe sheh dhe degjon. Perndryshe do ta pesosh..."

Me 17 Nentor krisen batarete: Erdhi lajmi se Mehmet Shehu me Brigaden e Pare dhe disa te tjera kishin cliruar Tiranen. Gezim i papare. Entuziazem i papermbajtur. Tirana u clirua. Shqiperia u clirua. 

Pyetje: - Po ti nuk merrje vesh gje per parapaskenat qe luheshin?

Pergjigje: - Mua me shpetoi Sejfullai, se Koci ende vazhdonte avazin kunder Enverit. Me thoshte se shume here e keshillonte Miladini qe te mos ngriheshin probleme te tilla, se ende nuk kishte ardhur koha e pershtatshme. U nisem per ne Tirane. 

Pyetje: - Si u niset?

Pergjigje: - Grupe- grupe. Gjersa arritem ne Tirane dhe u vendosem ne Hotel "Dajti".

Hanim e flinim ne Hotel "Dajti". Une isha ne nje dhome me Petro Kiten. Kerkova Mehmetin dhe e gjeta ne shtab, po e rruante nje ushtar. U perqafuam te permalluar dhe me tha spanjisht: "La Republica a trionfalo. Viva la Republica Demokratica Albanes!" te nesermen, me 28 Nentor 1944, do te parakalonin fitimtaret. U ngrit nje tribune para hotel "Dajtit". Ne tribune hipa edhe une, ne kendin e majte, nga do te vinin per te parakaluar fitimtaret. Me terhoqi vemendjen nje ze diku poshte tribunes. Hodha syte dhe c'te shihja?! Nje bashkefshatari im bente roje me arme ne dore, ne kendin e tribunes. Ishte veshur partizan dhe tunde pushken ne shenje fitoreje. Po kush ishte ky? Nje kryekusar. E lashe ne burgun e Tiranes ne marsin e vitit 1942, kur me nisen per ne Itali. Ne burg ishte shume i semure dhe u kujdesa per te sa munda aty, bashke me kolektivin e shokeve. U habita: "Paska qene partizan dhe i beka roje udheheqjes se qeverise nen tribune!"- Filloi parakalimi madheshtor, gjithe Tirana ishte shkulur per te pare se kush ishte Enver Hoxha, kryetari i Qeverise, se asnjehere nuk ja kishin degjuar emrin. Ne ate kohe si luftetar i degjuar per clirimin e atdheut njihej Mehmet Shehu. "Po nga doli ky Enver Hoxha, cili eshte?- pyesnin turmat e dehura nga gezimi qe me se fundi u cliruan nga okupatoret dhe tradhetaret. Ishte nje parakalim qe te ngulitet ne kujtese sa te jete jeta: parakalonin vajzat dhe djemte partizane me flamurin tone ne krye, te grrisur, te zbathur, te parruar, por me koken lart e armet ne sup. Fitorja u shkelqente ne balle. Njerezit brohoritnin nga gezimi dhe nuk mbanin dot lotet nga mallengjimi...

- Vijon neser-

----------


## dordi1

Ky fragment eshte marre nga libri ''RETE DHE GURET'' botuar nga shtepia botuese ''OMSCA''  ne vitin 2000.
Megjithate eshte interesant sjellja e tij ne forum, sepse do tu jape nje mundesi njohje atyre qe nuk e kane lexuar librin.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Bir Selmani i nënës... *  

_ Petro MARKO_

_{Pjesët janë shkëputur nga publicistika e Petro Markos e vitit 1936, e shkruar pak kohë para zgjedhjeve parlamentare. Ato janë botuar në organet e shtypit "Arbëria" dhe "Vatra". Ajo që të bie në sy, është se sa pak kanë ndryshuar kohët, ose më mirë deputetët}._

*Bujaria e deputetit*

Një hallexhi erdhi në Tiranë. Kishte ardhur edhe herë të tjera, disa muaj më parë, por s'ia kishte vënë njeri veshin. Iu lut deputetëve të krahinës së vet që ta shoqëronin gjer në ministri, por ata, të zënë me plot punë të tjera, u mjaftuan duke i dhënë vetëm kartëvizita për kopistët e arkivistët. Këtë radhë, hallexhiu, s'kishte nevojë për njeri. Por të tjerët kishin nevojë për të. Kur ai po shkonte në ministri, i pari deputet i krahinës së vet që e takoi, desh ta shoqëronte: 
-O, mirë se erdhe Mehmet Aga! 
-Mirë se të gjeta, bej.
-Ku po shkon kështu?
-Ja gjer në ministrinë e...
-Po si bëhet, mor jahu, që nuk më ke thënë mua? Unë do të bëj ç'të mundem, për të të plotësuar dëshirën. Ti e di se sa jam kujdesur për popullin që përfaqësoj.
-Po, mor tungjatjeta. Të faleminderit, por mundem ta kryej vetë këtë punë. 
-Jo, xhanëm, si do ta kryesh vetë? Duhet të kesh me vete një deputet, kur shkon te ministri. Përndryshe s'të dëgjohet fjala.
-Të faleminderit, por...
Katundari desh t'ia thoshte se s'kishte nevojë për të. Mirëpo deputeti nuk e la të mbaronte fjalën. E kapi për krahu që ta shoqëronte në ministri. Hallexhiu, s'kuptonte pse janë bërë kaq të mirë deputetët këto vitet e fundit... (Se afronte koha e votimit dhe deputetët kishin nevojë për votën e tij. Shënim i autorit).
Si do të priten deputetët 
Më falni dhe mos e merrni për ters, mor jahu, se deputetët tanë s'priten kollaj. Fjalën e kam këtu, se qysh tani bëhen përgatitje të mëdha, për të pritur "baballarët" triumfonjës, se e plotësuan mirë detyrën e tyre. 
-Nga t'ia mbajmë? I thoshte pardje një deputet sivëllait të afërt.
-Them t'iu bëj një telegram që të dalin dhe të më presin, se unë e di që ushqej simpati të madhe në popullin bujar të qytetit tim.
-Po, po, e kam marrë vesh. Unë mendoj se ku do ta shkoj verën, se që të vete në fshat nuk guxoj, vallahi të them. Dikush më shkroi se janë bërë gati të më presin me saze e gërneta. Unë s'vete se e di që do të më futin në valle... unë mezi lëviz e jo të kërcej. Dhe u mbetet hatri, kur s'kërcen me ta. Atëherë thonë: "Ky s'pranon", dhe hajde në vjeshtë t'u marrësh ndonjë votë. Meazallah, se s'u bën qejfin, të lënë fare...
Prandaj, do të preferoj që të shkoj jashtë dhe të mos piqem fare me asnjë. Se dije, që të çmohesh shumë, mos para eja në kontakt me ta se të njohin. Se më duket, më dolli kripa më, mor katran.
-Kam marrë vesh, shtoi një tjetër, që kudo bëhen pritje të mëdha. Gjithë atdheu është në lëvizje.
-Mor mirë thua ti, ia priti tjetri, unë kam kohë që lloisem se ç' këmbë do të hedhim të fundit atë ditë të zezë që do të dalim përgjithmonë nga kjo vatra jonë e shenjtë. E vras mendjen mor jahu...
-Jo, mor të vraftë. Për këto lloisesh ti? Po të hedhësh të djathtën, atëherë mot ishalla, do të jesh i partisë së djathtë, e po të hedhësh të mëngjrën, do të jesh i së mëngjrës. 
-Ç' janë këto që më thua. Kalama jam unë, apo rezervist që do të më bësh mua talim. Unë them që po të hedhësh këmbën e djathtë do të presin mirë mileti. E po të hedhësh të mëngjrën do të të nxjerrin avaze. Këtë e kam kënduar në "Kujtimet e Nastradinit". 
Ndërsa në Tiranë bëhen këto bisedime, ndër katunde dhe qytete përgatisin, pritje të mëdha. Ndër disa vende thonë se do të bëjnë "arco di trionfo" nga do të kalojnë baballarët e kombit, të cilët, në zgjedhjet e ardhshme do të emërohen jo gjyshërit, por stërgjyshërit e kombit. 
Importimet tona dhe deputetët
Një deputet i ynë shkoi te një dyqan mobiliesh për të blerë një sallon. Këto mobilie bëhen këtu, janë të forta, të mira e të lira. Deputeti s' kishte pëlqyer plaçkat që i dëftuan. Dyqanxhiu i kishte lavdëruar këto dhe i kishte thënë se në Shqipëri s'mund të bëhen më të mira se ato dhe fjalimi kishte vazhduar kështu:
Deputeti: - Pffff... S' më pëlqejnë! Më mirë të sjell nga jashtë një sallon.
Dyqanxhiu: - Po ne me se të rrojmë, kur njerëzia të sjellë nga jashtë mobiliet?
Deputeti: - Po unë dua mall të mirë dhe me që s'ka këtu, do ta sjell nga Vjena.
Dyqanxhiu: - S'kini të drejtë, z. deputet. Me të vërtetë, malli i Vjenës është më i mirë se ai i Shqipërisë. Mirëpo, kjo mund të thuhet edhe për... deputetët. Edhe ne e dimë se deputeti i Anglisë ose i Zvicrës mund të jetë më i mirë se ai i Shqipërisë, por, megjithatë, deputetët nuk i biem nga ato vende dhe kënaqemi me ata që kemi këtu!..

Ata që duan ta marrin vesh se cili është deputeti në fjalë, le të drejtohen në zyrat e "Arbërisë".


_Marrë nga libri 
Ditën që rrojta unë..._

 Marre nga Tirana-Observer.

----------


## viganv

Petro Marko eshe shkrimtari me i preferuar i imi.Perkatesisht me pelqen romani i tij "Hasta La Vista"i cili eshte mjaft interesant.

Ja se per cka behet fjale ne kete veper:



        Hasta la Vista

    Është romani i parë i autorit dhe më i rëndësishmi për kohën, kur e shkroi, si në rrafshin artistik ashtu dhe në atë tematik. Rëndësia e tij qëndron veçanërisht, se lajmëroi kthesën në rrjedhat historike të romanit shqiptar. Romani sjell rrëfimin e luftës në Spanjë, ku kryesisht veprojnë personazhe nga mesi i vullnetarëve shqiptarë dhe ndërkombëtarë. Në të rrëfehen betejat e shumta gjatë viteve të kaluara në front, të cilat përshkruhen me një gjuhë të gjallë dhe të papërsëritur. Krahas ngjarjeve për rrjedhat e luftës, rrëfehet dhe linja e dashurisë ndërmjet luftëtarit shqiptar Gori dhe infermieres spanjolle Anita. Ngjarja, pra, në romanin "Hasta la vista" rrjedh në dy binarë: rrëfimi për luftën dhe rrëfimi për dashurinë. Në rrëfimin e parë, shkrimtari e kuadron luftën mes republikanëve që u vijnë në ndihmë vullnetarë nga mbarë bota dhe, monarkistëve të ndihmuar nga fuqitë fashiste evropiane. Në rrethin e të parëve janë dhe vullnetarët shqiptarë që së bashku me të tjerët luftonin fashizmin, që, gjatë luftës në Spanjë (gjysma e dytë e viteve '30) ishte forcuar dhe paralajmëronte Luftën e Dytë Botërore.
    Anë e fuqishme e rrëfimit për luftën është ndërtimi i personazheve, shpalimi i karaktereve, i psikologjisë dhe i filozofisë së tyre. Numri më i madh i personazheve është nga radhët e vullnetarëve shqiptarë, në mesin e të cilëve ishin personalitete të shquara të kohës si Skënder Luarasi, Asim Vokshi, Mehmet Shehu, Xhemal Kada, vetë Petro Marko etj. Këta dhe personazhet e sajuara përmes imagjinatës, autori do t'i sprovojë në rrethanat e luftës. Dhe një sprovë do të jetë e rreptë: të ballafaquar shpesh sy më sy me vdekjen, ata hapen plotësisht para të tjerëve, pa mundur të fshehin asgjë. Dhe pikërisht në këtë faqe të artit të vet tregimtar, Petro Marko do ta bëjë shmangien e parë nga shablloni i doktrinës zyrtare: edhe pse grupi i vullnetarëve të luftës mendohej të ishte pjesë e më të zgjedhurve të mjedisit dhe të kohës shqiptare, të vënë përballë rrezikut të vdekjes, jo të gjithë do ta përballojnë atë njësoj. Në mesin e tyre, prandaj, do të vërehet ndonjë luhatje që, nën presionin e frikës, do të manifestohet si ikje, si fshehje, si dezertim. Pra, Petro Markoja, edhe brenda rrethit të personazheve të zgjedhura për kauzën pozitive mbarënjerëzore, do të dallojë dobësi, cene dhe anë të shëmtuara mes tyre.
    Në linjën e dytë, në rrëfimin e dashurisë mes Gorit dhe Anitës, autori arrin efekte nga më të shënuarat në artikulimin artistik. Dashuria mes tyre, në këtë rast, është vendosur në një kontekst ngjarjesh të veçanta, të jashtëzakonshme. Lufta jepet e pranishme kudo e në çdo çast, si shpërthim gjylesh topi apo granate, aty rrotull e nëpër këmbë, e parashikueshme dhe e paparashikueshme njëherazi, është pikërisht ajo që përcakton rrjedhën e ngjarjeve të ditës, të çastit. Në kuadër të kësaj vetëdijeje dhe nënvetëdijeje lindja e dashurisë mes Gorit luftëtar dhe Anitës infermiere, do të ketë një tjetër shije, tjetër intensitet dhe forcë emozionale Anita, gjimnazistja e bukur spanjolle, në rolin e infermieres, në një kamp të improvizuar që vlon nga rrëmuja e luftës dhe lodhja për t'u ndihmuar të plagosurve nga fronti, befasisht do të ndeshë shikimin e një të plagosuri të ri. Ky luftëtar rreth të njëzetave, kaçurrel e me një bukuri apolonike, prej nga të ketë ardhur vallë për të luftuar, për të vdekur në Spanjë, për Spanjën? Kështu e përjeton Anita takimin e parë me ata sy, duke e përfytyruar Gorin, si një krijesë jashtëtokësore, mitologjike. Dashuria midis tyre, e ngjizur dhe e ndezur në këto rrethana do të jetë po ashtu, e përmasave të jashtëzakonshme. Edhe kjo ishte e veçanta që sillte Petro Marko në temën e dashurisë në romanin shqiptar të asaj kohe.

----------


## viganv

Ja edhe nje fragment i ketij libri,perkatesisht me i dashuri :elefanti: akimi i Gorit me Aniten



        Hasta la Vista (fragment)

    TAKIMI I GORIT ME ANITËN:
    Aeroplani ra mbi ullinjtë. I digjeshin krahët. Të tjerët u larguan, se pothuaj gjithë vagonat u bënë shkrumb e hi. Një tërkuzë e gjatë vagonash ishin katandisur skelete hekuri në zjarr. Disa ishin të përmbysura dhe akoma lëshonin zjarr e tym.
    Ata që duallën nga aeroplani, kërkuan të shpëtonin, po u zunë. Ishin tre hitierianë të divizionit "Kondor" dhe një frankist. Garibaldinët i zunë, i lidhën dhe i shikonin me zemërim.
    -E çmi mbani gjallë, -thirri dikush. - Hidhini n'atë zjarr që ndezën vetë! Brigantët!
    Një tjetër u afrua dhe nxori revolen t'i vriste, po dora e tij u ndal nga Ramizi.
    Këta janë robër lufte! Do të dërgohen te shokët e tyre! Mos i ngini! Po i ngau njeri...
    Fjalën e Ramizit e preu Alvarezi.
    - I çarmatosni mirë dhe i shpini në shtabin e brigadës, aty pas ullinjve. ju të tjerët ndihmoni shokët!...
    - Ç'më rrini kështu sikur shikoni ndonjë Sfaqje!
    - Plumbin qenve! Plumbin - u dëgjua përsëri nga mesi i ushtarëve.
    - Dëgjoni thirri me zë të prerë komisari Alvarez - po i ngau njeri, plumbin ka. Shpejt, sikush në kompaninë e tij...
    Kishte nga ata kurreshtarë që deshën të shikonin ç'fytyrë kishin bishat që bombardonin ditë e natë Spanjën republikane. S'lanë shtëpi e fshat, stacion e qytet pa bërë shkrumb e hi. Mirë! Ata sipas ligjeve të luftës së tyre të padrejtë, mund t'i sulmonin trenat e luftës e t'i shkatërronin siç bënë tani! Po kush i lajmëroi? Kush e dërgoi lajmin se ky tren ishte i brigadës së 12-të? Eh, luftë o luftë!
    - Mor po këta qënkan simpatikë! - tha njeri. -janë të rinj. Pa shikoi! Flokëverdhë, bukuroshë! Pa shiko frankistin! Një moreno, tërheqës për vajzat, që ç'ke me të...
    - Derrat! - thirri një tjetër.
    - Qënt e qënit! - ia priti një tjetër.
    - Të katër robërit, shkonin kryelartë. Bile ndezën dhe cigaren. Flisnin midis tyre... dhe siç dukej, atë që ato po bënin, e bënin për Fuhrerin që i kish verbuar dhe ndërsyer.. Kush e di! Pa tjetër do të vinin në vete ndonjë ditë, po të shpëtonin nga ky zjarr që ndezën ata me urdhërin e perëndisë së tyre.
    Agimi, si nga hera, vazhdonte të derdhte dritën e argjendë nga lindja ku shtrihej deti Mesdhe. Pastaj një valë resh të kuqe u dalluan në horizontin e hapur! Eh, ç'agim! Sa keq për Gorin që s'e pa këtë agim! I kishin folur për agimet e kuqërreme të Spanjës së bukur. Po ja që s'pati fat ta shikonte këtë agim vjeshte. Ish i shtrirë, aty rrëzë një ulliri, i rrethuar nga shokët. Asimi nuk fliste. Prisnin doktorin, që mjekonte ata që ishin të plagosur më rëndë.
    Kush e di sa shokë të rinj si Gori, që kapërcyen kufi e dete, për të ardhur gjer këtu, u vranë tani, pa ja shkrepur asnjëherë, pa shfryrë asnjë herë zemërimin dhe urrejtjen e tyre kundër fashizmit!
    -Ka patur dhe më keq, - mendonte Asimi. - Ka patur shokë që u vranë pa shkelur fare në tokën spanjolle. Bllokada e turpshme dhe barbare e kapitalit internacional me fashizmin si xhandar, kush e di sa e sa shokë ka vrarë në det e në stere...
    Gori geli sytë! Herën e parë nuk mundi të përmblidhej e të kuptonte se ku ish. Po kur pa pranë fytyrat e dashura të Asimit e të Xhemalit, të Ramizit e të Dragushit, të Fatosit e të Arxhelit e të shumë garibaldinëve të tjerë, e kuptoi se po i linte përjetë. Mbylli prapë sytë dhe lotët i rodhën pa dashur.
    Në këto çaste të mallëngjyera, Vjen xha Kola, i cili, sa dëgjoi plasjet e para, kish këcyer përjashta dhe kish marë frymë tutje kanalit. Ishte mbledhur kruspull në një guvë ulliri, kishte mbyllur sytë dhe qëndroi aty gjersa pushoi zjarri dhe rrëmuja. Kur ra agimi, atëherë u kujtua për armët dhe sidomos për çantën, ku mbante gjëra të vlefshme, siç thoshte ai, dhe nuk linte njeri t'ia prekte... Për këtë i vinte plasja dhe ish enduar shumë që s'mori të paktën çantën e vogël. "Po lëkura qënka më e dhëmbshur se floriri!" - kur shikonte lemerinë që ish bërë.
    - Ka vdekur njeri nga tanët? - pyeti , kur pa shokët rreth Gorit.
    - Po ti ç'u bëre? - pyeti Ramizi. - Nga bridhje! Ne kujtuam se... re dëshmor!
    - Mortja nuk merr. shtoi Xhemali.
    Ra buria! Të gjithë të mblidheshin në kompanitë e tyre.
    Gori e dëgjoi. çeli sytë dhe bëri të ngrihej.
    -Mos lëviz! - e porositi Ramizi, - ja tani vjen doktori. Dhe me të vërtetë erdhi doktori me infermierët. E zbuloi. I pa mirë kokën, trupin e këmbët! I lidhi kryet, krahun dhe tërë gjoksin dhe porositi infermierët ta shpinin n'ambulancën që u ngrit tej kanalit.
    Komandanti i brigadës dhe komisari që erdhën aty, pyetën doktorin dhe ky u tha se s'ka rrezik - frakturë dhe tronditje.
    -Shoku shqiptar! Kur të shërohesh të presim në brigadë, - i tha komisari, dhe e përkëdheli duke i lëmuar flokët. -ju garibaldinët e Shqipërisë, përshëndetuni me shokun se po nisemi.
    Gorin e vunë mbi vig. Ai nuk i çelte sytë nga turpi se i ishin mbytur në lotë.
    -Gori! - i tha Asimi. - Ne po ndahemi, se brigada niset. Erdhi treni. Të presim! - dhe e puthi. E puthi dhe u largua, se një nyje i u bë në fyt.
    Të gjithë e përqafonin. Po Gori nuk i çilte sytë të shikonte shokët, vëllezërit për të cilët krenohej jo vetëm ai, po krenoheshin tërë shqiptarët antifashistë. S'kishte fuqi të thoshte një fjalë, vetëm një fjalë: "Luftoni dhe për mua!" Kur nuk i dëgjoi më, kur ndjeu se infermierët e kishin ngritur, çeli sytë dhe pa se po e shpinin në drejtim të kundërt nga ai i shokëve që duke u larguar, kthenin kokën pas dhe i tundnin dorën duke e përshëndetur.
    ..................................................  ........
    Fishkëllima e trenit ngrinte peshë më tepër zemrat e ndezura të garibaldinëve, që lanë shumë të vrarë dhe të plagosur. Po kënga gjëmoi.
    Këtej autoambulancat mbartnin të plagosurit. Ata që ishin me plagë të rënda i shtruan aty pranë në një shtëpi fshatari, kurse Gorin e shtrinë në një shtrat të autoambulancës. Në shtratin tjetër ishte një shok italian që rrënkonte thellë. Pranë Gorit rrinte një infermiere e re, e cila i lëmonte ballin. Gori mbylli sytë dhe s'dinte ç'të mendonte. I vinte turp... Çahu dhè të futem! Si? I shtrirë dhe i lidhur në këmbë, kurse brigada shkoi në Aragonë! Çfat i keq! Po kjo vajzë! Sa e mirë! Sa e dashur!
    Ajo i foli në një gjuhë që Gori s'mori vesh. Pastaj i foli me gjuhën e ëmbël spanjolle. Gori, që dinte mirë italishten, e kuptonte spanjishten.
    Befas maqina u ndal! Si një britmë e vetme gjëmuan thirrjet e të plagosurve. Dyert përnjëherë u çelën dhe infermierët rrëmbyen vigjët me të plagosur dhe vrapuan nën ullinjtë. Aeroplanët fashistë fluturuan shumë ulët. Gjëmimi i tyre bënte të dridhej dhe dheu! Për pak çaste toka u drodh dhe aty pranë në Alkala de Çis shtëllunga tymi u ngritën përpjetë si uji i detit nga plasja e bombave të mëdha. Gori pa dritën e tokës spaniolle. Sa dritë ka qielli dhe deti i Spanjës! Kudo që të hidhje sytë shikoje pyje me portokalle! Pyje me ullinj! Dhe ja, aty pranë, deti ish i shqetësuar dhe era kafshonte valët duke zbardhur dhëmbët si një qen i egërsuar. Infermierja, që i rrinte Gorit mbi kokë si një pulë që mbronte zogjtë e saj nga ndonjë skifter, Kristina, siç e quanin infermieren suedeze, e ruante të plagosurin nga aeroplanat.
    - Janë shumë çnjerëzorë! Edhe autoambulancat i sulmojnë! Sa herë na kanë mitraluar!
    Doktori që shoqëronte kollonën vizitoi edhe Gorin. E gjeti mirë, më të qetë.
    - Jemi fqinjë! - i tha.
    - Nga jini ju? - e pyeti Gori.
    - Jam bullgar! Dr. Klimgev! Ti je shqiptar, apo jo?
    - Po! jam shqiptar!
    - Aty në spital, do të gjesh dhe një infermiere shqiptare. Është një shoqe e mirë.
    Në rrugën e bukur, që përshkon bregun e detit Mesdhe, rrugë plot pemë dhe vreshta, plot vila dhe fshatra të bukura, tani përsëri nisën të lëviznin maqinat: kamionë me ushtarë e me mall, vetura, autobuzë, motoçikleta, biçikleta qerre - ç'lëvizje e madhe për në Castellon de la Plana! Maqina të mbuluara me giethe, me dega: si duken së largu! Si një kopësht lëvizës!
    Shumë maqina ndalen dhe vizitojnë të plagosurit. Edhe Gorin e vizitojnë, i buzëqeshin, i urojnë shëndet. Dhe Gori u buzëqesh me zor, se ndjen dhembie të madhe në gjoks e në brinjët dhe në majë të kokës. Ah, kjo erë e bendeve e mbyti fare! S'e duron dot! Sikur infermiera të mos ishte infermiere, po infermier, do të thërriste një herë e shumë herë: "Nënë! Moj nënë!", po kishte turp nga ata dy sy të kaltërt të shoqes suedeze që e shikonin me atë ëmbëlsi që e shikonte edhe qielli i Spanjës. Shtrëngonte dhëmbët dhe... ja para tij, pa dy sy, dy sy spanjollë, që kurrë s'do t'i harronte.
    Një kolonel francez, burrë i shkuar nga mosha, me flokë të drejtë e t'ergjëntë, me mustaqe të shkurtëra si furcë e fortë, me dhëmbë të florinjtë, me beretën baske bojëhiri, u afrua dhe pyeti:
    - Franse?
    - Jo Shqiptar! - i tha infermiera -
    - Shqiptar? Shqiptar?! Sans blague! (Fr.: Pa shaka: Vërtet) Sa mirë! Trim shqiptar, e? Si je, mon petit? (Fr.: biri im) Si je, mon petit? - dhe u afrua, i vuri dorën në ballë dhe i tha diçka frëngjisht. E puthi me dashuri. Vajza që e shoqëronte, e shikonte në thellësitë e syve, sikur kërkonte të kridhej brënda në sytë jeshil të Gorit, i cili ndjeu një diçka që s'e kish ndjerë kurrë gjer ahere. Koloneli e përshëndeti, kapi vajzën nga krahu dhe u largua, kurse e reia, duke e shikuar akoma, po me atë mënyrë të çuditëshme, u kthye i përkëdheli flokët, u ngritë duke e parë në sy si i hutuar, sikur deshi t'i thosh diçka... i hodhi një degë ulliri që mbante në dorë dhe u largua duke e hequr prej kolonelit dhe duke i thënë Gorit:
    - Hasta la vista! (Sp.: mirupafshim)
    Gori lëvizi pakëz, e shikoi më mirë, kur ajo largohej. Infermierja tha:
    -Buena chiquita! Muy guapa! (Sp.: Vajzë e mirë! Shumë e bukur)
    Gori s'foli gjersa e vunë prapë në autoambulancë. Maqina ecte në rrugën e asfaltuar drejt Murcias. Infermierja, me sjelljen e saj shumë të dashur, nuk ia hoqi degën e ullirit. Gori si i truar e kish pyetur:
    - Mua më tha: "Hasta la vista?"
    - Po! Të tha me zemër spanjolle "hasta la vista!" dhe të uroj ta rishikosh. Të fali dhe këtë degë ulliri.
    ------------------------------------------
    Takimi i Gorit me Anitën është nga pjesët më të bukura të romanit, i cili është aq i ngarkuar me mundimet dhe dhimbjet njerëzore. Duket se dashuria bën magjira, ndihet nënteksti i kësaj ndjenje në tërë romanin. Vështrimi në thellësi të syve të ushtarit shqiptar me infermieren spanjolle nënvizon me forcë vetinë universale të kësaj ndjenje, që nuk pyet as për gjendje të vështirë, as për kohë dhe aq më tepër për kombësi të ndryshme. Dega e ullirit që Anita ia dhuroi Gorit është simbol i fitores, dhe i një dashurie të përjetshme. Me lidhjen e këtij çifti P.Marko solli në letërsinë shqiptare çiftet më simpatikë dhe më të guximshëm të të dashuruarve. Dhe ideali i njëjtë që kanë këta dy të dashur jepet në planin intim njerëzor dhe aspak si një propagandë e letërsisë zyrtare të kohës.
    ----------------------------------------------------

----------


## viganv

*Jeta dhe vepra e Petro Markos*



        Horizonti Poetik

    Në radhë të parë Petro Marko është një prozator i madh; romanet e tij pasuruan traditën letrare të prozës shqiptare, duke i siguruar atij një vend nderi në të. Po P.Marko shkroi dhe botoi shumë poezi nëpër faqet e shtypit, të gazetave e revistave letrare. Krijimtaria poetike e P.Markos përmblidhet në vëllimin me poezi "Horizont", i cili u botua në vitin 1959. Ky libër u ribotua dhe në Prishtinë në vitin 1972. Poezia e P.Markos shquhet nga njëra anë për notat e dhembjes, shqetësimeve ndaj vuajtjeve individuale dhe kolektive nga ana tjetër ajo vlon nga protesta kundër padrejtësive shoqërore të kohës. Gjithashtu në këtë poezi është i pranishëm toni luftarak që lidhet me poezitë e frymëzuara nga koha e Luftës së Spanjës:

    Madrit!
    Më thirre?
    Erdha!

    Në këto poezi mbizotëron vargu i shkurtër si dhe përdorimi i dendur i shenjave të pikësimit. Ashtu siç ishte jeta e poetit me frymëzimin e një zjarri të brendshëm internacional, ashtu dhe poezia e tij trumbeton këtë frymë vëllazërimi e bashkimi që i kapërcen caqet nazionale
    Njohja e disa gjuhëve të huaja dhe kontakti drejtpërdrejt me poezinë moderne bëri që P.Marko të përpunonte vargun poetik, të sofistikonte e metaforizonte nëntekstin e poetikës së tii. Kështu në poezitë që nga kritika mbahen më të mirat si Tri fattbënat, Vdekja lind, Kënga e valës, etj. poeti krijon atmosferë poetike me raportet jetë-vdekje, ëndërr-zhgjëndër, shpresë-iluzion etj. Në poezinë e tij shpesh bie në sy ndikimi nga mitologjia shqiptare apo modele të poezisë popullore, veçanërisht të vendlindjes (Labërisë).
    Pavarësisht se P.Marko solli frymën e tij originale në poezinë shqiptare, ai mbetet i madh me prozën e tij romanore.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

E bija e Petro Markos: 

*Pengu i babait tim* 

 Dorina Topollaj 

* Jetëshkrimi*

Emri: Petro Marko
Vendlindja: Dhërmi, Himarë
Vitlindja: 25 nëntor 1915

*Arsimi dhe jeta*

1932 përfundon shkollën e mesme tregtare në Vlorë
1934-1936 studion në Greqi për Shkenca Politike
1936 boton revistën ABC, e cila u mbyll pas numrit të 2-të
1936 internohet në Llogara për disa muaj
1936 bashkohet me vullnetarët e brigadës Garibaldi në Spanjë
1939-1940 studion në Francë
1940, pasi është kthyer arrestohet dhe burgoset nga italianët
1941 dërgohet në Ustika në Itali
1944 arrestohet nga gjermanët dhe po atë vit kthehet në Shqipëri
1945-1947 punon si kryeredaktor i gazetës Bashkimi
1947-1950 burgoset si agjent i amerikanëve
1957 mësues në teknikumin 8 Nëntori
1973 i hiqet e drejta për botim
27 dhjetor 1991 vdes dhe varroset sipas amanetit pa ceremoni

*Çmime*

1998 Mjeshtri i Madh i Punës
2000 Penda e Artë
2002 Qytetar Nderi i Vlorës
2003 Nder i Kombit

*Librat*

1929 boton poezinë e parë
1958 boton romanin Hasta La Vista ( Merr Çmimin e Republikës)
1959 boton Horizont vëllim me Poezi
1960 boton romanin Qyteti i fundit, u kritikua dhe nuk u ribotua
1961 boton Rrugë pa emra, vëllim me skica dhe tregime
1966 boton romanin Stina e armëve
1968 boton romanin Ara në mal
1972 boton romanin Ultimatumi
1964 boton romanin për fëmijë Shpella e piratëve
1967 boton tregimet Urata, Dhia dhe Perëndia
1969 boton romanin Halimi
1973 boton Fantazma dhe plani 3+4
1988 boton romanin për fëmijë Griva
1972 boton dramën Guna mbi tela
1973 boton Miku i Martin Gjinit (libri u sekuestrua dhe u asgjësua)
1974 boton Poezi të zgjedhura (libri u sekuestrua dhe u asgjësua)
1984 boton romanin Të thjeshtët
1989 boton romanin Nata e Ustikës
1996 botohen poezitë e përkthyera nga autorë hispanikë Ku po shkon kalorës i vdekur
2000 botohet jetëshkrimi Intervistë me vetveten (Retë dhe Gurët)
2001 botohet romani Çuka e shtegtarit
Së fundmi, botohen Lejania, Një natë dhe 2 agime, (romane) Tregime të zgjedhura, Dita që rrojta unë (publicistikë), Erë e Det



_Pengu i Petro Markos ishte pikërisht ai që spushoi të bënte gjithë jetën: të shkruarit. Cila do të ishte fjala e fundit kur do të jepja shpirt? Tani mendoj si i gjallë dhe do të dëshiroja të isha i gjallë deri në çastin e fundit kur të thosha: Jetova kohën si një aktor që nuk e shprehu mirë pjesën e caktuar nga regjisori jetë...., shkruan në një nga shënimet e tij të pabotuara më parë, gjeniu i Brezit të Humbur. Kishte shumë plane për të shkruar, plane të cilat i ndrynte në blloqet e tij të xhepit, e që tani me kujdes, dashuri, por edhe habi po i nxjerr në dritë e bija e tij, Aranita. Babai kishte plane shumë të mëdha për të shkruar dhe duke parë këto gjëra që po ndodhin do të kishte shumë për të thënë, kujton Aranita në 92-vjetorin e lindjes së shkrimtarit të madh. Sot është dita e babait tim, shton ajo me sytë e mbushur me lot, duke kujtuar jetën me të. Ndërsa mbi tavolinë ndodhen blloqet e Petro Markos, me madhësi xhepi, ku shënimet janë hedhur herë me nge e herë me vrull. Ato ndodhen në të njëjtën shtëpi ku ka jetuar shkrimtari, rrëzë Bulevardit Zogu I, në katin e dytë të apartamentit që po diskutohet të bëhet muze. Në një intervistë, Aranita Marko tregon jetën dhe dëshirat e të atit._ 

Gjithashtu, në Tirana Observer botohen edhe disa shënime të shkrimtarit, që sjanë zbuluar më parë.

*Si e përjetoni përvjetorin e lindjes së babait tuaj?*

Përvjetori i lindjes dhe i vdekjes nuk ndahen dot nga njëri- tjetri. Në qoftë se do të ishte gjallë sot babai, do të ishte 92 vjeç. Ai punonte shumë, madje edhe duke mos qenë, ai ende punon. Ka shumë materiale që i gjej duke gërmuar vazhdimisht nëpër shtëpi. Herë pas here gjej gjëra me anë të cilave mund ta ndiesh afër. Ka aty gjëra që nuk i ke dëgjuar, gjëra që janë ende të reja. Do të dëshironim shumë ta kishim pranë dhe ti tregonim atij librat që janë botuar pas vdekjes, të cilat nuk i ka parë. Për fat të keq patën kaluar shumë vite pa u botuar librat e tij. Është kënaqësi e madhe për një artist, çfarëdolloj artisti, që ta shohë punën e tij. Ne në fakt kemi atë dëshirën për të thënë se ai i shikon të gjitha këto dhe kjo nuk ka lidhje me besimin te Zoti. Është besimi te njeriu. Një njeri që të ka dashur aq shumë dhe ka qenë aq pranë teje, sa sado që të kalojë koha aq më tepër kur ai është njeri që ka krijuar, ato krijime gjithmonë i japin jetë. Kur botohet një krijim i babait bashkë me mamin në një fotografi që kemi të varur në mur i themi: Ja libri yt.

*A i festonte përvjetorët e ditëlindjes së tij, Petro Marko?* 

Nuk i festonte shumë ditëlindjet e veta, më shumë festonte tonat, të mamit që nuk e harronte asnjëherë. Por ama ditëlindjeve u jepte shumë rëndësi dhe nuk i harronte asnjëherë. Aq më tepër që ai ka qenë fëmijë i mbetur që i vogël jetim, pa nënë e pa baba. I donte ditëlindjet, sidomos ai që nuk ishte njëri që e çoi jetën kot; ai ishte një njeri që luftoi për idealet e tij për mendimet e tij, që krijoi familjen e tij dhe na deshi aq shumë. Unë mendoj se nuk ka baba si babai im. Edhe sot e ndiej mungesën e babait, sepse ishte i jashtëzakonshëm, ishte shumë familjar. Më mungon jashtëzakonisht shumë, më mungon në momentet kyçe të jetës, më mungon mendimi i tij, drejtimi që i jepte gjërave. Është e tmerrshme që ai nuk i pa librat e tij. Madje, babai ka pasur një dëshirë. Nuk donte që kopertina të kishte figurë. Thoshte që lexuesit duhet tia lësh të lirë imagjinatën. Domethënë, nëse ti formon si piktor një lloj figure, ti i imponon atij një lloj mendimi. Ai donte ti linte dorë të lirë dhe dëshirën e tij e kemi ruajtur. Gjithë kopertinat e librave që kemi botuar, nuk janë bërë me figurë.

*A ju ka mbetur ndonjë peng nga babai?*

Ai iku nga kjo jetë në dhjetor të 1991-shit, në kohën kur ndodhën ndryshimet dhe unë me mamin gjithmonë mendojmë çfarë do të kishte thënë babai lidhur me këto ngjarje, për këto ndryshime që po bëhen, për njerëzit që janë. Por ai nuk pati kohë të na thoshte asgjë. Ne kishim një besim shumë të jashtëzakonshëm tek ai, sepse kaloi një jetë vërtetë të rëndë, por një jetë të jetuar nga njerëzimi, të lidhur me historinë e njerëzimit. Dhe kjo kohë që vazhdon është histori. Nëse do të ishte gjallë, ai do të kishte shkruar shumë më tepër. Babai kishte plane shumë të mëdha për të shkruar dhe duke parë këto gjëra që po ndodhin, do të kishte shumë për të thënë. Por për fat të keq ato që kaloi ia shkurtuan jetën, iku më shpejt se çduhej nga kjo jetë. Ky është pengu i babait dhe i yni. 

*A ka ende materiale të pabotuara nga Petro Marko?*

Gjatë gjithë kohës kur dilte babai mbante nga një bllok shënimesh në xhep dhe shkruante përshtypje për njerëzit që i takonte, për ngjarjet që ndodhnin, për gjëra nga më të ndryshmet. Ka copa letrash që i shkruante, të cilat janë të gjitha shumë interesante. Duhet ti grumbulloj të gjitha për të bërë një botim si plotësim të shkrimit të tij Intervistë me vetveten, sepse ka gjëra më personale e të detajuara. Ka pjesë poezish, mendime, prozë, ka gjëra shumë interesante, por siç thashë ka shumë, shumë punë. Këto pjesë janë të shkuara me dorë dhe është pak e vështirë për ta deshifruar. Një pjesë e madhe e shënimeve ka të bëjë me njerëzit që ka njohur në Shqipëri dhe njerëzit që ka njohur jashtë saj. Secili ka një pjesë më vete dhe këto do të nxirren në një botim. 

*Flitet që shtëpia juaj do të kthehet në muze. Në çfarë faze është ideja?*

Kohët e fundit me shumë dashamirësi Ministria Kulturës, duke dashur të bëjnë diçka për Petro Markon dhe për familjen e tij ka hedh këtë ide. Është një mendim për ta kthyer shtëpinë në muze, por me kushtet që kemi ne si familje, me problemet dhe me vëllain të sëmurë nuk e di se çmund të bëhet. I falënderoj për vlerësimin që duan të na bëjnë, por konkretisht ne si familje kemi nevoja më të mëdha se një shtëpi muze. 

*Nusja e Maleve të Vetëtimës*

Kur endesh rrugëve tAfrikës dhe shikoja femra tçveshura dhe mjera, kur 
bridhja në Amerikë të Jugut dhe shikona limaneve detarë të dehur që rrëmbenin vasha të mjera...këndoja pa zë një këngë që këndonin vashat e fshatit, aty në Rrodhe, për Nusen e Maleve të Vetëtimës:
Nusja e maleve të vetëtimës, ishin bërë lengjendë po edhe një kambanë e fuqishme e kanunit të nderit...se qëmoti, kush e di se kur, ngjau një tragjedi e padëgjuar gjer ahere në vendin tonë.. Ishte zakon që vashat dhe nuset e bregdetit shkonin në fshatrat e përtej Malit të Vetëtimës, dy e dy, tri e tri e ngadonjëherë dhe filikat të vetme, të ngarkuara me prodhimet e krahinës, si portokalle, limona, ullinj, vaj e pemë të tjera... shkonin përtej në fshatrat e Lumit të Vlorës dhe të Mesaplikut për ti çkëmbyer me mallrat e këtyre anëve.. Si nuse mali, kalonin shtigje të rrezikshme, dimër e verë, dhe asnjë, asnjë nuk e ngiste. Përkundrazi, të gjithë e mbronin sikur ti kishin motra apo bija të tyre..
Mirpo ja që ngja një gjëmë e padëgjuar kurrë. Një djalë nga fshati ynë që kulloste dhitë në Gurrë, pa një vashë të re të ngarkuar.
Vasha ishte zërë e vërtet. Atij iu verbuan sytë dhe e kapi..Dhe ajo, duke qarë u hodh nga maja e malit dhe.. e bërë copë e thërrime ra në greminën e zezë.. Ky lajm tronditi fshatin dhe gjithë krahinën...Shkuan burrat dhe muarrnë kufomën e gjakosur e zbritën në fshat ku e pritën vashat me vaj duke çjerr faqet.. dhe jo vetëm fshati ynë, po gjithë fshatrat e shpunë si nuse në fshatin e saj.. Aty u bë gjëma e madhe.. Nuk mbahet mend kurrë një zi kaq i rëndë...
Fshatrat u kthyen dhe menjëherë pleqësia u mblodh për ta dënuar atë djalë që shkeli kanunin dhe nderin e vendit... Në kuvend të pleqve, shkoi dhe babai i djalit.
Nuk është zakoni, po ja që unë duhet të jem në këtë kuvend. Tha ai dhe uli kokën. Pastaj ngriti kokën, u ngrit vetë, aty nën ullirin e Kuvëndeve, dhe duke parë trungut e ullirit tha:
-Nuk ka nevojë të humbisnin kohë e fjalë. Unë, unë vetë po vendosë për këtë farë të huaj që dolli nga vatra ime, nga gjaku im. Urdhëroj që ai të digjet i gjallë. Dhe ashtu duhet të bëhet... Pas një heshtje të rëndë dhe të helmuar, ashtu u vendosë. Dhe vendimi u krye në drekë, mu në shesh të fshatit, aty ku burrat hidhnin valle me raste gazimi dhe feste.
Dy të huaj, që kush e di pse kishin shkuar dhe kaluar nga fshati, i thanë kryetarit të pleqësisë: Si shumë të ashpra i kini zakonet! Dhe plaku kish përgjegjur: Kjo ashpërsi na ka mbajtur nëpër shekuj, të lirë dhe krenarë!
Ajo këngë e pikëlluar e kënduar nga vashat dhe nuset e fshatit në pllaja duke bërë dru, në ara duke punuar, rrugës duke ecur të ngarkuara...më ka shoqëruar në të pesë kontinentet dhe më ka ngushëlluar kur isha në çaste shumë të rënda dhe të vështira në rrugët plot vuajtje të botës.

----------


## Fiori

*APOLOGJIA IME 
                                       (JETES)*

                                   ...Marrezi, turp turp dhe
                                   mekate
                                   per jeten e terbuar
                                   se kur me ndal, o gjenerate,
                                   qe vuan rruges ndonje nate,
                                   me merr per te denuar
                                   dhe, me nje ze qe vret,
                                   ngahera me pyet:
                                   -Ku linde, o i ri?
                                   -O jete, linda ne shkreti!
                                   -Ku rron dhe ku vete,
                                   ne c'dhera e ne c'dete?!
                                   -Cudi! C'kerkon prej meje ti 

                                   dhe si, o jete, pyet,
                                   kurse ne varferi
                                   me hodhe kur me gjete
                                   te lindur nga skelete
                                   pa drite, pa liri?
                                   -Njeri!
                                   Nga vete, as me thua?
                                   -S'e di! Jo, Nuk e di!
                                   Po lerme, o jete, c'ke me
                                   mua?
                                   -Dua ta di, po dua!
                                   -Atehere, jete e krisur,
                                   per mua mos pyet
                                   se qysh ne n'agim kam nisur 

                                   te shkel si skllav i shkrete
                                   mbi gjurma shprese drite...
                                   . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  . . .
                                   . . . .
                                   -O mekatar,
                                   as faliu ligjes sime,
                                   bindu i cmendur enderrtar,
                                   s'jeton me shqetesime!...
                                   -Mu thell' ne brendesire
                                   ku ndjenja rron e lire,
                                   ku dhembja dhemb e prekur 

                                   nga ligja jote e fuqiplote,
                                   ne gjirin tim si hekur,
                                   si hekur e celik,
                                   qello,qello, o me kamxhik;
                                   pa frik'  e pa meshire
                                   e pa pendim,
                                   se mu ne thellesire
                                   te shpirtit, ne nje kend,
                                   lindi nje shqetesim
                                   qe celi varrin tend... 

_ 1937_

----------


## Albo

*Tirana jetë-Stambolli*

Petro Marko 

-Hajde Paçe Stambolli!
-Hallvë Stambolli!
-Këpucë Stambolli!
-Rroba,jorgane Stambolli!
-...Stambolli!
Vetëm xhizë Tirone. Xhizë, kajmak...
Stambolli është emër që i jep reklamë plaçkës që shitet. Sadoqë bathët ose bizelet ose mishi i mirë, që mban Sotir Apostoli janë mall i vendit, prapë ai do të thotë:
-Mall Stambolli zotëni!
Dhe sado që stofa japoneze ka sunduar dyqanin e Hysen Ali Mehmetit, të cilin e vizitojnë dita-ditës qindra katundarë ai u bërtet:
-Merrni mall Stambolli! Mall i lirë, i lirë...
Dhe Lame Murthi, kur u servir hallexhinjëve kafet e tij plot kajmak, u thotë:
-Vallahi, pini mall Stambolli. 
Mirëpo njerëzit, po jeta? A bien erë Stambolli vendet e dëfrimit ose vatrat e hallexhinjëve? Se kryeqyteti ynë është i ri, siç është edhe mosha jonë e re. Tirana është 17-vjeçare. Tamam si një vajzë 17-vjeçare, e cila fundi i fundit ka ëndërra, shpresa, shqetësime. Dhe siç mund të gjejë njeriu brenda shpirtit të nje vajze aq të re botëra të ndryshme, sidomos mendje të papjekur dhe çregullim në jetë, kështu mund të vërehet edhe këtu. 
-Ane ku ka qenë një herë Tirana! Dhe si u bë sot? Dhe në daç të shohësh Tiranën e dikurshme, futu mu në kërthizë të saj, atje ku çdo gjë vazhdon rrugën e dikurshme. As rrugët, as dyqanet, asgjë s'ka ndryshuar. Vazhdojnë pak nga pak evolutën bashkë me jetën e banorëve të tyre. 
A e keni vënë re? 
Tri rrugë kryesore rrethojnë si mure mongoljane Tiranën e vjetër. Atje brenda qytetërimi s'ka guxuar të depërtojë. Sa larg është, bie fjala, sheshi i ministrive nga tregu i vjetër! 
As 100 metra nuk janë larg sheshit, por më tepër se 100 shekuj janë prapa! 
Megjithatë, atje gjëmon "Stambolli". 
Salepçinj, hallvaxhinj, qeleshexhinj, jorganxhinj, e ku ta di unë turli-turli farkëtarësh, teneçexhinj, kallajxhinj... atje brenda kanë formuar një jetë më vete dhe s'duan të dinë fare se ç'ngjet përjashta tyre. 
Atje, p.sh., Beqiri prej Shkodre, rrobaqepës me nam, vazhdon të qepë ende një xhaketë vetëm për një lek e gjysmë dhe kostumin e tërë për nja dy lekë. Dy lekë vetëm. Dhe në një orë e sipër fshatari që shiti drutë e ka kostumin gati. Ndryshon puna se si u qep. Puna është që jabanxhiu e bëri kostumin. Ai s'vë re nëse njëra mëngë është një pëllëmbë më e shkurtër se tjetra. Dhe kur thotë:
-More usta, pse...
Atëherë Beqiri bërtet:
-Mall Stambolli aga!
* * *
Jo vetëm ata kanë punuar në Stambolli dhe që kanë ardhur këtu e ushtrojnë mjeshtëritë e tyre përmendin me mall qytetin e ëndërrave dhe të qejfeve, po edhe ata të tjerët që s'ia kanë parë kurrë madhështinë e tij, kur duan të çfrejnë ose të tregojnë diçka e zënë në gojë, ndonëse pa dashje, Stambollin. 
Kam parë shumë njerëz të mirë e për të qenë, të veshur shik, që banojnë në pallate të mira e moderne, që kur venë në "Nacional" e ja shtrojnë me birrë, bëhen tapë, dhe atëherë harrojnë fare se ç'janë, paraqiten ata që janë në të vërtetë, marrin karroca dhe shpejt për në kafe "Vera", atje ku gjëmon defi si në Stamboll, atje ku dëfren njeriu si në afenget e dikurshme të Konstandinopolit. 
Se, fundi i fundit, ku do të vejë njeriu të argëtojë? 
Ku do të kalojë ndonjë orë i dehur në mes të qejfeve të ndryshme?
S'ka lokale dëfrimi. S'ka jetë.
Ditë e natë në kafene. 
Ja në "Kristal", ja në "Kursal", ja në "London", në "Berlin", në "Bella Venezia". Ose tek Loni i shkretë, që i ra në supe duke kënduar gazeta... E pastaj shpejt tek z. Vasil Avrami, jo te deputeti, por te farmacisti i mirë, që të pret gjithnjë me buzëqeshje dhe që të shërben me shpejtësi... një aspirinë, se të zuri koka!
Dhe në të dalë prej tij, nga e djathta, dëgjon një zë:
-Hajde hallvë Stambolli, zotëni!
Aspirinë apo hallvë! Ç'të pëlqen? Ç'të shëron?
E vërteta është se çdo shqiptar që ka punuar në Stamboll, kur është kthyer në atdhe, vetëm këtu në Tiranë ka gjetur vend. Dhe sheh këtu berberët më të mirë, gjellëtorët, rrobaqepësit, kasapët, këpucarët më të mirë, që përpiqen t'i kënaqin myshterinjtë duke u treguar dhe punët e mira fitimprurëse të Stambollit. 

_Botuar më 1937_

----------


## brooklyn2007



----------


## Besoja

Ju falenderoj qe keni sjelle ketu ne forum kete shkrimtar te madh.
Romani i pare qe kam lexuar ishte `Hata la vista`.
Ju pershendes!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*P.Marko: Edhe ndjenjat, stil*

Roland Gjoza | 23/12/2009 | Kulture | 
Autori kujton takimin e parë me shkrimtarin Petro Marko, në shtëpinë e tij. Mbi dashurinë, letërsinë, stilin dhe marrëzinë e një shkrimtari.


Dialogët për jetën, famën, femrën, romanin "Qyteti i fundit", ashtu siç i mban mend, Roland Gjoza, dy dekada më pas. Më 27 dhjetor bëhen 18 vjet nga vdekja e Markos


Isha 20 vjeç. Ibrahim Uruçi, kryeredaktori i "Dritës", një burrë i vogël, rrondokop, që tërhiqte tirandat e pantallonave, më thirri në zyrë. Te Petro Marko, vrap, më sill... Po nuk e mora vesh ç'më tha. Ashtu ishte ai, i rrëmbyer, i sertë, nervoz, po kjo më tepër në dukje, se qe babaxhan njeri. E doja, po e kisha dhe frikë.


Nuk e di pse, ndoshta ngaqë i bërtiste Ismail Kadaresë në korridoret e Lidhjes: Më dëgjo mua, se do ta hash... Ismaili me të qeshte më shumë. Pati fatin më të zi: fshesaxhi në qytetin e Tepelenës. Vdiq në poshtërim, i harruar.


Shkova me vrap te Petro Marko. Pallati i verdhë ngjitur me maternitetin. Kati i dytë, dera në të majtë. Dera ishte e hapur: tak, tuk, tak. Kërciste makina daktilografike. Një makinë e vjetër, plaçkë lufte.


Trokita, hyra brenda, ai shtypte me të shpejtë, me cigaren e tretur në cep të buzës. Nuk e ngriti kokën me leshra të zeza kaçurrele. Ezmer, i bukur, i lodhur, i shkyer në gjoks, merrte frymë me zor. Po megjithatë shtypte. Prit, tha i përqendruar në faqen e letrës boje kafe të Kavajës.


Në dhomë s'kishte karrige, vetëm një minder ku qe ulur ai. S'po marr dot frymë, jam mbushur me djersë... S'kam as cigare... ilaçet më janë mbaruar... O djalë, më bëj një shërbim, më bli një paqetë dhe ilaçet, se nuk jam mirë...
Dola, ia bleva me një frymë. E gjeta duke hequr fletën e letrës me atë bisht cigare, atë grimë të shqyer në cepin e buzës. Një gotë ujë, më tha.


Piu një tabletë. Qëndroi një grimë ashtu, pastaj më pa në sy: Po ti? Ke emër, apo je i Paemri (personazh i romanit Qyteti i Fundit) I thashë emrin. S'të njoh. Mos e ke gjë Toli Gjozën, atë infermierin e urgjencës? Po, ai është im atë. Më ka shpëtuar dy herë jetën. Ka dorë të lehtë, më të lehtë se gjithë të tjerët kur bën gjilpërën.


E kam qejf, se fjala e parë që të drejton është: Pjeshka e Tolkës... Po edhe ti më shpëtove me ilaçet që më solle, ta di për nder. Në vend të ilaçeve më tregoi paqetën e cigareve dhe qeshi. Je kursant në gazetë? Nuk e di ç'jam, i thashë. Çfarë shkruan? Poezi.


Fliste shpejt, i hante fjalët. Ja, e shkrova tregimin, s'më doli i keq. Më të dalë është... Dëgjo të tregoj diçka; kur shkruan luaj të marrin, me një fjalë, bindju marrëzisë, në qoftë se e ke, po s'e pate, bëhesh profesionist dhe i ke larë duart me letërsinë. Më pe mua, gati po vdisja, po ç'të bëja, më merr në telefon Braçja: Petro s'kam tregim, më thotë, e dua në drekë, se mbyll gazetën...


U ula, ja këtu ku jam dhe i hyra më kot si duke u tallur... Mbaj vesh, si duke u tallur, se proza e mirë bëhet me marrëzi poeti. Më doli, them se më doli... Ja, lexoje, kursant dhe më thuaj si të duket...


Dhe më thuaj ç'të bëri përshtypje më shumë. Mos është vonë? belbëzova. Nuk është vonë, jo, e njoh Braçen unë, e bën qimen tre... E lexova dhe i thashë; shumë i bukur, ajo që më bëri përshtypje është stili... Bravo, fitove kursant.


Do t'i them Braçes të të mbajë në gazetë. Stili është shkrimtari, pikërisht stili. Ai del, nuk kërkohet, del ashtu nga vetja dhe mos e trazo, mos e prish, pra, djalosh të bëri përshtypje stili. Për këtë jam krenar. Jam vërtet krenar. E ke lexuar Heminguejn? Ai ka stil. E ke lexuar Lorkën?


Ai ka stil. E ke lexuar Kadarenë? Ai ka stil. Më pëlqen shumë. Është shkrimtar i madh. Po ai është shqiptar, e ndërpreva, zakonisht mburren shkrimtarët e huaj.


E ke fjalën për zilinë, djalosh? Ke të drejtë. Po fshati që duket s'do kallauz. Kur erdhi Cuhrai, ai regjisori rus i Baladës së Ushtarit, më kërkoi mua, kishte lexuar me dhjetëra skenarë, po nuk po i mbushej mendja. U takuam. Gjëja e parë që më tha: Ju shkruani ndryshe, më tërhoqët dhe ju lexova deri në fund. Ja, ky është stili.


Historia, sado e bukur që të jetë, nuk bën përshtypje pa stilin. Ramizeja, e di historinë e Ramize Gjebresë, u pushkatua se tha që dashuronte Zaho Kokën? Po ç'të bënte ajo, e donte more, la Nako Spirun dhe ra në dashuri me Zaho himarjotin. Kur i thanë Nakos, se e fejuara e tij dashuronte Zahon, ai i zi, tha: Ndjenja është revolucion. E tha bukur. Ja, ky është stil.


Ra telefoni. Do të jetë Braçja, ka për të ulërirë siç e ka zakon. Mori receptorin dhe e vuri në vesh. Dëgjova batarenë andej matanë. Më shante mua, i dukej sikur ia kisha shtruar me të pira te fuçitë e tymit, tani ishte koha që piqeshin bërxollat dhe mbusheshin krikllat e birrës, rridhte anëve ajo e uruar shkumë. S'mbaronte duke përshkruar paninet e buta dhe qoftet e gjata me erëza.


Petro Marko mbylli me dorë receptorin dhe më tha duke qeshur: Ja, ky s'është stil.
Më la në duar fletët e letrës së Kavajës që t'i prisnin si brisk gishtërinjtë dhe më thirri nga pas: Edhe në dashuri të kesh stil. Në gjërat e tjera s'ka ç'të duhet. Duku nesër të më blesh paqetën dhe të tregoj kush nga shkrimtarët ka stil. Jam vetëm.


Baba, i thashë, takova Petro Markon. Kush është ky? Shkrimtari. S'e mbaj mend. Është i madh? Më i madhi. Kush është më i madhi? Babanë e mundonte fama. Si nuk e mban mend? Ai ta dinte emrin, të kujtonte dhe atë shprehjen "pjeshka e Tolkës".


Ai qeshi: Mua më njohin të gjithë, se atë punë kam, po unë s'kam si t'i njoh.
Babai mbahej rëndë. Ja, nga ky këndvështrim dilte se një infermier urgjence mund të ishte më i famshëm. Kjo vërtet e gëzonte dhe ai e besonte.


I çova paqetën, i thashë të shkonim të "Arbëria" të pinim kafe, po ai s'mundte. Ai s'dukej si shqiptar. Ishte shumë i bukur, korrozi, me sy tejet shprehës, të zgjuar, pretendues, me një fjalë bukuria e tij të krijonte njëfarë distance, po sapo fliste, se ai nuk rrinte dot pa folur, bëhej njeriu më i afërt dhe më i thjeshtë në botë.


Të ikte ndrojtja si e trembur.
E di pse nuk vij për kafe, se aq qejf kam të pi një kafe atje, po sapo më erdhi në mend një episod për romanin që kam nëpër duar, mendoj të punoj, s'te vjen keq? Me një fjalë po më jepte duart. Dukej që s'ishte fort në qejf, i dridheshin pak duart, i turbulloheshin sytë, vuri fletën në makinë dhe u ul.


T'jua bie kafenë këtu? Ah, djalosh, ti qenke flori, piva një në mëngjes që e bëra vetë, po më doli mavri, dëgjo, kur të veç atje, thuaj e dua për Petron, e dinë ato...


Nuk ia mbaj mend emrin kamerieres, po ajo u pre kur i thashë se Petro e donte kafenë në shtëpi. Nuk është mirë? më pyeti dhe iu mekën sytë, u dobësua menjëherë. Jo, po është gati për të filluar një roman të ri. Do që të më bëjë surprizë, pëshpëriti. Si do ta shtyj unë sot pa të? Jo, do ta lë "Arbërinë", do të shkoj te "Vollga", të paktën atje kam Sheri Mitën. Po filloi roman, ky s'di të mbarojë.

Dukej shumë e hutuar. Kamerieret gjithmonë më janë dukur të bukura. Fundi i zi i puthitur pas këllqeve dhe barkut, beli i tretur, gjoksi i kolmë i shtypur në sutjena për të mos rënë shumë në sy, bluza e bardhë e hekurosur nxitimthi, karafili që përtypin në goje, buzëqeshja, tundimi për t'u dhënë. Kjo e Petros ishte e gjatë, tejet e zhdërvjelltë, me bisht kali. Më dha kafenë, më futi si fshehtas një pako të vogël në dorë dhe më tha: Thuaj, se e puth..


I çova kafenë dhe atë pakon që ai e hapi shpejt dhe e kollofiti, ishte një ëmbëlsirë. Kursant, e hodha pjesën e vështirë, ç'të tha ajo? S'i erdhi mirë që fillove roman. Më tha se të puthte...


Dëgjo, ajo është çupkë e divorcuar, ti e pe sa e bukur ishte, i ka hipur në kokë me mua... S'më lë gjë pa lexuar... ore, po kur flas unë, ajo e lë punën, vë dorën në mjekër dhe më dëgjon si e lënë... flori është... më përkëdhel tërë kohën me sy, më thotë fjalë të mira, më jep, ja, nga këto ëmbëlsirat... Ç't'i bëj unë?


Ajo është në kohën e aventurave, unë i kam mbaruar... Ja, ky është stil. Sekreti për të ngjallur interesim, po s'pati interesim nga faqja në faqe, ftohet lexuesi... Ajo është stil, Ana Maria Monti është stil, këto femra që të marrin në qafë, duhet të jenë në roman, mu në qendër të romanit, se pa to s'ka art, po duhet të dish t'i përshkruash...


Një shkrimtar i mirë nuk rron dot pa këto gjëra. Të vogla, do të thuash ti, jo ore, të mëdha, them unë. Kur doli "Qyteti i Fundit", një grua zbriti nga pajtoni dhe më thirri. Ishte shumë e bukur, e veshur me pallto, me shall, me kapellë, ç'të shikoje, më e bukur s'bëhej, përpiqu ta njoh, jo, s'bëhej fjalë, ishte e huaj, e huaj ore, të besohet, foli italisht, mu hodh në qafë dhe më puthi. Iku, ktheu kokën dhe, me një buzëqeshje që s'do ta harroj, më thirri: Ana Maria Monti jam unë. Ishte gruaja e një diplomati, që edhe ai ishte brenda në pajton dhe ma bëri me dorë...


Ja, kjo marrëzi është stil... arrite ta bësh marrëzinë... po s'pati të tilla s'ke stil... Sa i koklavitur ky stili, ç'ta zgjas, është si ajo pakoja me ëmbëlsirën që ha unë më shumë, ajo më ktheu reston e surprizës, ajo, kamerierja e "Arbërisë". Ta ngjeshi ty në dorë minutën e fundit, pikërisht minutën e fundit, ja, kjo është ndjenjë e fortë turbulluese... Dhe të gjitha vijnë nga stili...


Tani më lër, më vjen keq, po mbathja, kursant...
Pas shpinës dëgjova si shkrehu karikatorin e shkronjave mbi letrën pa stil të Kavajës. O, sa dëshirë kisha që ai karikator të më zinte dhe mua!
Nju Jork 2009

shekulli

----------


## Askusho

*PETRO MARKO*

U lind në Dhërmi, Vlorë. Pak kohë studioi në Athinë. Që kur ishte nxënës i shkollës tregtare në Vlorë (të cilën e kreu në vitin 1932) filloi të shkruajë poezi dhe proza të shkurtra. Deri në vitin 1936 ai punoi në Tiranë si gazetar dhe po atë vit, në moshën 23 vjeçare u nis vullnetar në Luftën e Spanjës, si luftëtar në brigadat internacionale. Pas kthimit në Shqipëri në vitin 1940 do të burgoset nga italianët, që aso kohe e kishin pushtuar Shqipërinë dhe do të përfundojë në kampin e ishullit Ustika afër Palermos. Në përfundim të Luftës Antifashiste në vitin '44, Petro Marko do të marrë pjesë në radhët e partizanëve italianë, duke i rënë kryq e tërthor Italisë, si luftëtar dhe si komandant me përvojë luftarake. Kur kthehet në Shqipërinë e çliruar, ftohet që të qëndrojë në krye të gazetës "Bashkimi" në Tiranë, por shpejt do të përjetojë disa nga vitet më të rënda nëpër burgjet e shtetit shqiptar komunist, për të cilin Petro Markoja kishte luftuar nëpër Evropë dhe Shqipëri më se 10 vjet rresht. Të gjitha këto përvoja jetësore i përfshin në romanet: "Hasta la vista" dhe "Qyteti i fundit". Në vitet '70 ai do të shkruajë romanin "Një emër në katër rrugë", ndërsa periudhën e vështirë të jetës së tij në ishullin e Ustikës do ta përjetësojë në romanin e tij të rëndësishëm "Nata e Ustikës". 
Faqet më të fuqishme të prozës së Petro Markos reflektojnë triumfin e dashurisë dhe të humanizmit njerëzor. Pas tërë atij ferri nëpër të cilin kalon njeriu në rrëfimin e Petro Markos, ai arrin të mbetet i pamposhtur nga mizoritë e botës. Këtë bërthamë të brendshme e rrezatojnë personazhet nga romanet e tij, këtë shkëlqim biblik reflekton Petro Marko njeri dhe Petro Marko shkrimtar në tërë veprat e tij.
Nuk ka shembull në letërsinë shqiptare, ku të jetë gërshetuar dhe njehsuar aq shumë mes vetes njeriu dhe krijuesi - Petro Marko njeri dhe Petro Marko shkrimtar. Tek vepra e tij rrezaton bindja dhe besimi i lindur për dashurinë dhe humanizmin njerëzor, ndonëse sa rrojti ishte ndër personalitetet më të persekutuara dhe më të munduara. Qyteti i Vlorës e nderoi duke i dhënë emrin Petro Marko, teatrit të tij. Presidenti i Shqipërisë, Alfred Moisiu, në vitin 2003 dekoroi Petro Markon me Urdhrin "Nderi i Kombit".
Këto ditë ish dega e lidhjes së shkrimtarëve të Vlorës mori emrin Petro Marko.



*ZHGENJIMI I MARISE*



- Mos fol kështu, mor bir, për uratën! 
- Më vjen keq për ty. 
- Po të të vijë keq për mua, mos e shaj para meje, se më lëndon këtu - dhe i tregonte zemrën. 
Maria, që kur ishte fëmijë, besonte këto: Urata është mëkëmbësi i Zotit mbi dhè, urata shëron gjithë sëmundjet dhe, urata që të pagëzon, që të vë kurorë, që të kungon para se të vdesësh, të ka në dorë edhe në këtë botë, edhe në atë botë. Këto Maria i kishte të ngulitura në tru, në gjak, në frymëmarrjen e saj. 
Te personi i uratës shikonte njerinë e shenjtë. Njerinë me tru dhe zemër të mirë. Njerinë që qante hallet e të gjithëve. Lekët që ajo kish dhënë gjithë jetën për trisaitë, për meshët, për përshpirtjet, për shënjtorët, për ujët e bekuar, për ditën e Shën Vasilit, për bekimet e shtëpisë dhe të arës dhe të gjësë së gjallë ..... as që i qante kurrë. 
Meshët, grurin e zier, verën, vajin që ajo kishte shpenzuar gjithë jetën e saj sa u bë pesëdhjetë e pesë vjeçe, as që i qante kurrë, as që i zinte fare në gojë. Përkundrazi, ajo ankohej se s 'kish qen në gjendje të jepte më shumë për shpirtin dhe mëkatet e saj - se edhe ajo njeri është dhe mëkate patjetër ka bërë, me dashje ose pa dashje - për shpirtin dhe mëkatet e prindërve dhe gjyshërve të saj, e sidomos të vjehrit dhe të vjehrës. 
E krishterë fanatike, Maria. Dhe me priftin kurrë nuk ishte prishur. Edhe kur nuk kishte patur mundësi që ta paguante menjëherë, ai e kishte pritur.... Shpirt njeriu urata! 
Dhe do të vdiste me këtë përshtypje për uratën, po të mos kishte ndodhur kjo: 
E lajmëruan se vëllai ishte sëmurë rëndë. 
Dhe kjo duhej të shkonte natën. Ndezi një fener nga ata që nuk i shuan era. Binte shi. Natë dimri. 
Dhe natën sidomos në dimër, ato vende nga do kalonte Maria, janë shumë të rrezikshme. Thonë se natën atje dalin shejtanët në forma të ndryshme: kaçupe të fryra që hidhen, gjarpërinj të gjatë, skelete që kërcejnë, dhe lugetër që hedhin valle .... 
Maria para se të nisej, bëri kryqin në konizmë dhe doli. U pështoll në një xhaketë të vjetër të djalit dhe u nis. Edhe gjatë rrugës, duke lëvizur buzët, ajo përsëriste disa fjalë nga ato të meshës që kish dëgjuar gjithë jetën e saj, po që kuptimin nuk ua dinte fare. Era frynte dhe shiu i hollë i përplasej në fytyrë. "Kohë e keqe, si s'më lajmëruan më parë? Meqë e kanë kunguar, ka mbaruar .... " 
Kaloi monopatin e lagjes së parë dhe i afrohej vendit nga ku kalohej aq lehtë natën. Ajo nuk shihte asgjë përveç dy ose tri metrave të rrugicës që ndriçonte feneri. Po e dinte fare mirë se ku gjendej. Prandaj edhe pa fener sikur të ishte nuk do të rrëzohej në asnjë gropë, në asnjë shkallë. 
"Hyra në tokën e djajve. Po ku ka sot djaj. I ka larguar urata. Urata .... Po pse im bir e urren. Ç'ka që e shan? Ai është njeri i Perëndisë, që i di të gjitha, të gjitha ... " 
Frika që i kish mbirë në gjak dhe që i ish rritur gjithë jetën e saj, e tmerronte dhe e mundonte, sidomos në këtë moshë. "Po prëmë u takova me uratën dhe ai më dha temjan, më bekoi". Sytë e saj nuk i lëvizte as djathtas e as majtas. E dinte që tani ishte po në atë zonë ku shejtanët dalin si kaçupe të fryra. "Urata më bekoi dhe më dha temjan. Temjani i largon shejtanët. Po ku e kam temjanin? Më mirë ta nxjerr", Fut duart në xhepat e palltos së vjetër. E kërkon atë thërrime temjan. E gjen. E afron në hundë. Era e temjanit i pëlqeu shumë. "Tani sikur të ketë shejtanë, do të largohen". Me të hedhur një çap, pa përpara saj një gjë shumë të zezë. 
- O Shën Mëri, ç'është kjo? 
Një gjë e zezë, shumë e zezë. Më e zezë se nata. Më e zezë se korbi. Feneri i mbeti ashtu lart. Me sy të tmerruar shikonte atë gjë të zezë pak metro larg. 
- O Shën Mëri .... Më duket si kamillaf. 
Mbi atë gjënë e zezë, ishte me të vërtetë një kamil1af. E fërkoi pakëz temjanin që t'i dilte era .... dhe të largohej shejtani. Po asgjë nuk lëvizi. 
Maria thirri me të madhe: "Piso mu satana ... ", Këtë shprehje e dinte përmenç. E kishte dëgjuar me mijëra herë nga urata. "Piso mu satana" - thirri përsëri me të madhe Maria. Po ajo gjë e zezë me kamillaf në majë nuk lëvizi fare .... Prifti nuk ishte. Se ajo gjë e zezë ishte sa një ka, sa dy qe së bashku .... "Piso mu satana", "Piso mu satana", përsëriste këto fjalë. Ajo nuk e dinte kuptimin e këtyre dy fjalëve. 
Ajo e dinte vetëm qëllimin e këtyre dy fjalëve. Kur thoshje këto dy fjalë, satanai ikte, zhdukej. Po ja që satanai aty po qëndronte. Nuk lëvizte. Dhe sa i madh që i dukej Marisë. Ai ishte sa katër qe, po Marisë i dukej më i madh se tërë madhësia e errësirës së natës. 
Ç'të bënte? Të kthehej prapa? Po ai mund ta ndiqte pas. Temjani nuk e bëri punën e tij. Satanai nuk u largua. As fjalët "piso mu satana" nuk patën sukses. Maria u ul e mori një gur dhe e vërviti mu te djalli i zi. Guri lëshoi një tingull të thatë. 
Maria u tremb nga ky tingull i thatë i gurit dhe .... do të ulërinte po dëgjoi ja aty, pak metro mbi atë gjën e zezë dikë që psallte. Mbajti frymën dhe të rrahurat e zemrës. 
"Hoj .... hoj .... me sytë e zinj .... me sytë e zinj .... Mos ki frikë nga mjekra ime .... mjekra ime .... mjekra ime .... " 
Këto fjalë të kënduara po me atë ritëm që urata këndon ungjillin në kishë dhe që psalleshin ja aty, përmbi atë gjë të zezë, e tmerruan më shumë Marinë e gjorë. 
"O Shën Mëri, shpëtomë, shpëtomë!" - tha me zë Maria.... 
	"....Mos kij frikë nga mjekra ime ... mjekra ime .... " - dëgjoi përsëri Maria. 
Psallmi erotik dilte i shtruar, i ngjirur, i lodhur, po me afsh, me pasion dhe i dredhur. 
"O Zot, si zëri i papa Dhimitrit! O Shën Mëri, o papa Dhimitër shpëtomëni"! - tha me zë Maria. Dhe filloi të dridhej, të dridhej. Dhe sytë nuk i hiqte nga ajo gjë e zezë. Po psallmi nuk dilte nga ajo gjë e zezë me kamillaf në majë. 
"Mjekra ime .... mjekra ime .... " 
Maria nuk priti po ulëriti. Dhe ulërima e saj u zgjat shumë sa u zbraz gjithë era e mushkërive të saj. Përsëri ulëriti. Dhe do të binte pa ndjenja aty në shesh, po të mos kish dëgjuar një zë burri: 
- Ç'është? 
- Ndihmë! 
Zëri afrohej. 
- Ç'është moj? Pse ulërin? 
- Ndihmë! Ndihmë! 
Zëra të tjerë u dëgjuan. Zëra burrash dhe zëra grash: 
- Ç'ka ngjarë? 
- Kush ka vdekur? 
- Kush ra? 
U afruan dhe .... kur panë atë gjë të zezë, u drodhën nga tmerri. Burra të tjerë dhe gra të tjerë me fenerë, me pisha të ndezura në duar, ishin bërë si barrikadë. Shikonin vetëm atë gjë të zezë të frikësuar. 
Maria erdhi në vete kur pa gjithë ata fshatarë me fenerë dhe pisha të ndezura në duar. Disa burra të guximshëm u afruan më shumë te ajo gjë e zezë. E goditën me shkop, me këmbë, po asgjë, fshatarët panë njëri-tjetrin në sy. 
- Shumë i fortë, si prej guri. 
- Si prej hekuri. Theva këmbën. 
Kjo i tmerroi më shumë. Ajo ishte rasa, hedhur mbi një gur të madh. 
Më lart u dëgjua psallmi: 
"Pse ma mbylle derën, moj syzezë, moj syzezë." 
Burrat shikuan andej nga vinte ky psallm erotik. 
Disa ngritën fenerët dhe thanë: 
- Po ai atje? 
Të gjithë fenerët dhe të gjitha pishat u ngritën dhe e ndriçuan atë që ishte shtrirë në përrua, brenda në ujë. 
- Lugati, lugati, - tha një grua dhe bëri kryqin. 
- Ç'lugat more, është papa Dhimitri - tha një burrë dhe ju afrua uratës së shtrirë në përrua, në mes të ujit. Ishte me benevrekët e gjata dhe me një xhaketë të shkurtër. Mjekrën e kishte futur në ujë. I dukej gërsheti i trashë i flokëve. 
Burrat u afruan dhe ngritën fenerët. Gratë të pataksura bënin kryqin. 
-Ç'bën këtu, more djall? - i tha një burrë dhe e qëlloi me shkelm. 
Papa Dhimitri filloi të psallte tropare erotike të sajuara prej tij. Me këto tropare ai shprehte hidhërimin e tij, se ajo e la përjashta dhe nuk ja çeli derën. 
- Është bërë thumb. 
- Si gjithnjë. 
Merreni dreqin ta shpiem në shtëpi. E ngritën. Ai akoma psallte tropare erotike dhe shumë të ndyra. Kallëzonte për kofshët e Dhoksisë dhe për gjinjtë e saj të mëdhenj. Gratë u turpëruan. Ulën kokën dhe mezi e mbanin të qeshurit. 
Maria nuk bënte më kryqin. Shikonte burrat se si e ngritën papa Dhimitrin, se si e hiqnin zvarë, se si i hodhën rason në krahë dhe se si i ngjeshën në kokë kamillafin. Dëgjoi dhe gratë të pëshpërisnin: 
- Për cilën Dhoksi këndon? 
- Ehu, sa Dhoksi ka fshati! 
Maria nuk donte të dëgjonte më. Ato fjalë, ajo pamje që pa, ishte më rëndë për të se vdekja e vëllait.... Vëllanë  e qau ashtu siç e qan motra vëllanë, po duke qarë vëllanë, ajo qante dhe për diçka tjetër, qante për atë që humbi: për besimin dhe adhurimin ndaj uratës. Nuk deshi t'i dëgjonte më as emrin. 
I dha të drejtë djalit të saj, i cili shumë herë ja kujtonte atë ngjarje të llahtarshme që zhgënjeu Marinë. 

*Përgatiti për botim Hiqmet Meçaj
(Botuar në Gazeta e Athinës, shkurt 2010)*

----------


## Askusho

*PETRO MARKO*




*VAJZA E VALAVE*



Valët e tërbuara të detit që pëlcisnin të shkumëzuara mbi shkëmbinjtë e thepisur të bregut, bënin që të humbiste kënga e zakonshme e djemve të lagjes, që ia kishin shtruar rrëzë Shën Mitrit. Melodia, megjithatë, arrinte gjer te veshët e Lolës, e cila plaste nga marazi dhe, fshehurazi, qante e qante me dënesa që të këputnin shpirtin. Atje poshtë, në fund të horizontit, mbi det, disa re të kuqe silleshin vërdallë nga fryma e fundit e tramundanës. Këtej lart minaret blegërinin. Ktheheshin nga mali. Mu në mes të fshatit kënga lëvonte, kurse fashatarët, që gjithë ditën kishin punuar, tani, të lodhur, i drejtoheshin vatrës së tyre. Dita po perëndonte
-Bijo, mos qaj më. Bëj durim, se Neçoja do të kthehet!-kështu i përsëriste gjithnjë Lolës vjehrra e saj,-Ta dije se sa vjet më iku edhe mua, ndjesë pastë, plaku im! Iku, more, iku edhe ane kur të kthehej! Ti do të thuash se mua më la Neçon në bark, dhe shpresoja! Eh, mirë! Ka Perëndia edhe për ty. Por bëhu trime dhe duro të durojmë...
Nga njëra anë këto fjalë dhe nga ana tjetër kënga e mallkuar që oshëtinte në sheshin e Shën Mitrit, ia copëtonin zemrën nuses së gjorë, e cila kishte humbur çdo shpresë. Se kishin kaluar tetë vjet dhe Neçoja nuk dukej. Neçoja levend, këngëtari i fshatit, që me këngën e tij e kishte çmendur fare Lolën e ëmbël, kishte marrë gjurmët e mërgimit. Kishte ikur për të fituar para. Kishte vajtur shumë larg, atje ku perëndon dielli, në Argjentinën e pasur.
-Do të kthehet plot flori dhe i ngarkuar me peshqeshe. Ai thoshte se do binte pesë baule të mbushura...Tërë lagjen do të kënaqë..
-Po pse nuk na shkruan, moj nënë? Ka Perëndia edhe për ne. Mos u merakos, se Neçoja sështë nga ata që humbet kollaj në mërgimVetëm lutu gjithnjë e mos ua vër veshin shoqeve. Ashtu e ka ky kurbet i zi...
Dhe, duke mbaruar fjalët me një psherëtimë të thellë, plaka e regjur nga vujatjet lidhte duart, ulte kokën dhe largohej në majë të këmbëve. Ajo e gjora e dinte se çi ziente brenda shpirtit të saj. Neçon e shtrenjtë, djalin e vetëm, e martoi të vogël, vetëm e vetëm që të zinte gojët e këqija. Se qe ditën kur Neçoja këndoi këngën Vajza e Valave në dritaren e Lolës së ëmbël, tërë fshati nisi të pëshpëriste. Dhe kështu, një ditë vendosi dhe e martoi, se i vinte keq edhe për vashën që i dolën fjalë...Dhe bëri një dasmë të madhe, ku u dehën që të gjithë me verën që kishte mbledhur për të pritur burrëzinë, që skthehej kurrë. Në dasmë u këndua pa pushim edhe kënga e të martuarve, Vajza e Valave, kënga që Neçoja kishte ngritur për Lolën.
Djemtë e lagjes, të mahnitur dhe gati të shkalluar nga bukuria që dita-ditës i shtohej Lolës, e kishin ndryshuar këngën në disa vargje dhe përsëritnin:
...Gjithë bota ven e vijnë,
por ai nuk vjen, a e mjera,
por ai nuk vjen....
Dhe, me gjithë këto nxitje e shkrepëse për ti ndezur ndjenjat, Lola duronte e duronte. Priste me besim Neçon e saj. Shpresonte në fjalët e tij të fundit që i tha kur iku: Sado që të vonoj, do të kthehem një ditë...Edhe i vdekur, unë do të kthehem....
Atje poshtë, te shkëmbi i madh, shikonte varkat që lundronin. Vërente vendin ku punonte bashkë me Neçon, edhe qante. Dhe matanë djemtë, që kurrë nuk e linin të qetë, këndonin:
Vajze Valave,
je një vajz e re,
un martohem natë jetë,
ti martohu atje, a e mjera,
ti martohu atje...
Sa e sa djem të pasur dhe levendë e kishin kërkuar Lolën engjëllore. Por kjo, besnike gjer në vdekje, askujt si kthente sytë. Priste Neçon e saj.
Dhe vitet kalonin.
Asnjë lajm. Asnjë të re nga Neçoja. Shtatëmbëdhjetë vjeç u martua Lola. Vetëm dy muaj ndenji me Neçon e saj. Dhe pastaj ai i iku. Tani, grua tridhjetë vjeçe, dukej më e bukur dhe më e re se ditën që u martua. E shkreta! Qante e qante dhe hera-herës mërzitej aq shumë, sa mendonte të mbytej atje pishtë, tek ai shkëmbi i madh, ku valët e shqetësuara pëlcisnin, duke mbuluar këngën që dita-ditës dëgjohej në mes të fshatit. Ishte kënga që e çmendi, që e bënte të dashuronte gjer në vdekje Neçon e humbur. Ishte kënga e saj që mbante gjallë në zemër kohën e parë, ku shtrihej me Neçon atje poshtë nën portokallet dhe qitrot, ku Neçoja i thoshte se ajo ishte Vajza e Valave dhe ah, atje, të pandarë, të përqafuar, kujtuan se vetëm në Argjentinë ka shumë flori për të ngritur një pallat mu në mes të fshatit, sa të pataksej bota...Ajo ishte kënga që i sillte ndër mend çastet më të lumtura, dhe prapë ajo ishte kënga që i copëtonte zemrën, që e dëshpëronte dhe që nuk e linte të qetë...Por ajo shpresonte. Priste Neçon e saj....

*****
Dhe një mbrëmje vjeshte, kur Lola kthehej e lodhur nga puna, u ndalua mu në hyrje të fshatit nga një vajzë e vogël.
-Sihariq! Sihariq!
-Çështë? Ndonjë lajm...ndonjë letër?
-Erdhi? Gjallë... apo?
Dhe me shpirt të ndezur e me gjunjë të prerë deshi të vraponte, por nuk mundi... Përqafoi vashëzën:
-Do të të jap... do të të jap..., -por nuk fliste dot Lotët nuk i mbajti dot i rridhnin çurkë në faqet e saj të djegura nga dielli i Himarës.
Si në furtunë, kokulur, çantë njerëzit që kishte mbuluar oborrin e shtëpisë së saj. As dëgjonte se çi thoshin... Për çudi, nuk e vuri re as heshtjen që kishte pllakosur tërë ata fshatarë, që e shikonin Lolën me dhembje, sikur i qanin hallin. Shkarkoi barrën, dhe ashtu, si nëpër gjemba, kokulur, u ngjit shkallëve. Para i doli plaka. E përqafoi dhe me lot në ndër sy i tha:
-Erdhi, bijo... Erdhi... po...
-Po... si?
Si e shkalluar, si e zgjuar nga një gjumë i trubullt, hyri brenda. Dhe e pa Neçon e saj të shtrirë në shtrat. Me sy të përlotur, pa e dalluar mirë fytyrën e zverdhur dhe sytë e thelluar të burrit të saj, u gjunjëzua për ta përqafuar...
-Mos... mos më puth o Vajza e Valave -i tha, dhe kthehu kokën matanë, pa i përmbajtur lotët...
E mjera! E kuptoi se Neçoja i saj ishte verem! Heshti. Pastaj iu bë sikur dëgjoi këngën e saj të këndohej përjashta, në sheshin e Shën Mitrit, nga djemtë e lagjes... U trondit aq thellë, sa i ra në prehër Neços së saj duke thënë:
-Mirë se erdhe!- dhe e puthi fort mu në buzë...

_1937_

----------


## Askusho

*KENGA E VALES* 
_(Vlorës)_

Lëmo', o vale e përkëdhel
atë breg që  sështë i gjallë,
e, kur të flesh aty në Skelë,
të shtrihesh në atë zall,
këndo një këngë e nanuris
shumë qetë e me ngadalë,
se në atë tokë fle një fis
që u ngrit në shekuj valë
për nderin e Lirisë...

Lëmo' o valë me ngadalë!
këndo një këngë lehtë,
të mos dëgjohet gjer në mal, 
se aty në ullishtë fshehtë
dergjen..... - oh lëre mos e nga,
kujtimi u ka mbet! -

Pra ti o valë, këndo, mos qa,
se zemrën e ke det
dhe gjuhën ligjërim e shkumë,
sa brigje ke në dorë!...
Dhe kot kërkon të vërë në gjumë
dhe shpirtin tënd, o Vlorë!

Po ah, o vend që lind ç'ka vdes,
pse hesht mbi varr, i gjallë?
Përherë syri yt do jesh'
me llahtari në zall?..

Lëmo' o valë me ngadalë,
këndo kushtrim të qetë...
Se mos dëgjohet lart në male
në Arbërinë vetë
se atje dergjet një jetë...

Lëmo' o valë e përkëdhel
me zemër, jo me zjarr, 
se bën vaki që vdekja del
e s'hesht brenda në varr.

Kushtrimin tënd o të dëgjoj
oh, ndërsa vendi qan -
atëherë, o valë, gjumi mbaroi
dhe labët kush i mban...?!

*KEMBEVE*

Ç'keni, o këmb', që këmba-këmbës
po gjurmoni lot e lodhje?
a s'u ngopët duke ecur
nëpër shtigjet e së nesmes?
ku e shpini n'ato ndodhje
t'ashpra kurmin që ka ngecur
përmbi ju o kërcitharë?
-Po drejtohemi në varr!...

*DESHPERIM!*

Tërë brenga bredhërin
shpirtkëputur nëpër rrugë,
zër' i tij më s'psherëtin
se në syt' ku dergjet muga
lot i heshtur, lot i ngrohtë
rrokulliset me përtim
mes fytyrës djersëftohtë
duke shkruar: dëshpërim!

*HIMARA*

Lagur syt' i zu qepalla,
s'kanë të hapen në jetë,
se në ato vise të rralla
fluturon shpirti shigjetë!

Atje, ah! gjelbëron fryma;
n'ato male ar të lara
ku mbi re shkrep vetëtima,
shkruan me zjarr: 
-Flak' është Himara!

*VETVETES*

Gëlltite dhimbjen me pahir
në thellësinë tënde!
Vërtite brenda pa mëshirë
dhe qesh si një çapkëne!

Shterroi jeta, s'ka më lot
as ëndrra, as përralla, 
eja në vete, dehu sot
me zemrat e gjalla!

*HA...*

Ha vajtim, o i helmuar, 
ha gëzim, o i gëzuar,
ha përralla, o vjershëtar,
ha litar, o Atdhetar,
ha gënjeshtra, o ëndërrtar....
hani bar për të jetuar.
Hani arkat... hiç mos mbeten
mbretër - sa të hani veten.
*
KENGA LABERISHTE* 

Kur ja marr o me të qarë
asaj kënge trimërishte, 
them: - Eh, mbeta si i vrarë,
se dyjarja labërishte 
më kujton .... O Perëndi,
nuk e them, po do ja nis
sy rrëmbushur në arrati
si bilbil i Labërisë!
*
DERI KUR...*

Deri kur i arratisur,
i pastrehë në mërgim,
deri kur o shpresëngrysur,
do të endesh pa drejtim?

Kthehu, lumëmadh në Atdhe,
mba në gji atë flamur
që valon i fsheht atje!...
Bëhu burrë! Po deri kur?!

*PERMENDORJA E VLORES* 
_(luftëtarit të panjohur)_

Trim , arbresh, ja ti si hekur
çelik më rri pa tundur!
Fsheh në sy turmën e vdekur
që nga vdekja sështë mundur!

Rri rinia e të sheh,
por mjerisht ajo s'të njeh!
Edhe pyet, o zemërftohur:
- Ç'është ky trim i panjohur?

*TE VARRI I DREJTESISE*

Të pat rritur me pekule
drita e jetës... Po tani,
pse e vdekur ju përkule
dhunës - arit, pa stuhi?

Ja... të qan o turm' e gjallë
që të humbi. Dhe me hak
të kërkon. Si thua, vallë,
për t'u ngjallur, do shumë gjak?

*N'ARRATI*

Kokën mu në trastë e futi,
mori dhenë... Pse o Zot, 
tërë kohën jetëshkurtri
qetësinë nuk e gjen dot?

Ligja me kamxhik s'e zbuti
skllavin që endet sot e mot,
llogore nuk gjen gjëkundi
dhe mundimi s'e mund dot.

*TUNGJATJETA SHQIPERI*

...................

Tungjatjeta Shqipëri, Nënë e fisit mirëpritës
për ata që të nderojnë.
Tungjatjeta Shqipëri, Nënë e fisit kryengritës
për ata që të lakmojnë!

Ti je Besa, bujaria, Nënë e fisit legjendar
për ata që të nderojnë.
Ti hakmarrja, burrëria, Nënë e fisit zemërzjarr
për ata që të shkelmojnë!

Ti o Nënë, tërë jetën sa kujtohet historia,
theve prangat që të hodhi shkelësi dhe barbaria!
Fryma jote, jeta jote, zemra jote është Liria!
Dhe kur bota ballkanike ra në zi, në robëri,
viset e tua kreshnike nuk i shkeli dot njeri.
Bijtë e tu sorkadhe mali, rritur erërash për trima,
suleshin mbi invazorët, si në malet vetëtima.

Ti me shekuj dhe kushtrimin për çlirimin e Ballkanit.
Ti me gjakun e arbëreshit skuqe jetën e tiranit,
shkele ligjet e sulltanit, ngrite zërin për Liri,
dhe me gaz djemtë të këndonin "Tungjatjeta Shqipëri!"

.........................

*Përgatiti për botim  Hiqmet Meçaj
(Botuar në Gazeta e Athinës, prill 2009)*

----------

